# 2011 Close-enough-to-get-to-adelaide Autumn Case Swap



## jonocarroll

Due to overwhelming demand and thorough satisfaction from the Adelaide, Mildura & Whyalla Xmas Case Swap I have decided to kick-off the next one early, to give people plenty of time to brew their absolute favourite beers to swap with fellow brewers doing the same. Here we go again...

_Do you live in or around Adelaide? As before, we are extending the invitation to anyone who can get to Adelaide with or without a swap beer on the night!
Do you like making beer?
You like meeting other brewers?_

Maybe you'll be interested in the *2011 Close-Enough-To-Get-To-Adelaide Autumn Case Swap!*






For those of you who are uninitiated (or haven't seen the various other case swap threads) the general idea is as follows: 

- 25 people each brew up a case worth of beer (24 long necks, around the size of a 'single batch') - preferably something you're proud of. The previous standard was wonderful, but do your best, put some love into it, and everyone's happy.

- you bring your case of beers (plus any samplers you want to share around and consume on the night... or a keg several kegs, randalls, hand-pumps, bling, etc...) along to a BBQ at a venue yet to be decided (usually someone's ample backyard).

- the beers are distributed amongst the cases, such that everyone gets a mixed case containing one of each of the 24 other beers.

- a great night ensues.

- ???

- profit!

- over the following x days/weeks/hours you get to taste some of the best efforts of 24 of your fellow brewers, and (if you wish) provide tasting notes or feedback to them in a yet-to-be-created thread here on AHB, which may lead to praise, discussions, posting of the recipe, etc.

Historically, these are pretty great nights. You get to meet a lot of the local brewers, catch up with the ones you already know, taste some awesome beers and food, and if all goes well enough, catch some sleep on the couch/floor/dog's blanket.

This will be an AHB organised event. I am not the 'owner' of this event, just the instigator, and as such I will have no veto power in making decisions. All decisions regarding this event will be made publicly by those wishing to host/attend/participate via this thread. While all aspects are up for debate, I would personally like to encourage the following;

- that this event be open and inviting to all brewers (be they K&K/BIAB/AG/etc) with a sensible amount of "plus-one" guests,
- non-swappers are most welcome to come along and see how we do this. There will be plenty to taste apart from the actual swap.
- that people attempt to the best of their ability to submit a brew that they are proud of (i.e. no unfinished, untasted, or unpleasant-to-the-brewer-who-made-it beers),
- that if people are attending and drinking, that they arrange alternative arrangements to driving themselves (i.e. get dropped off/picked up, catch a taxi/bus, stay the night, drink less (



)),
- that this thread be kept more-or-less on topic (I will be requesting moderation if it gets way too far off-track).

It's early days so far, but I'd hate to see more people not be able to make it due to not seeing the thread, so let's get this one up to a full case of ready-to-drink beers! Early 2011 we can start up a sign-up article and sort out details, but for now let's make sure it's in the back of everyone's mind and give people time to brew beers that may take a little longer.


Cheers, everyone!


----------



## JestersDarts

huzzah! 
I regrettably had to miss the last one - so this time, I'm IN!


----------



## legham

Im in this time!


----------



## Fatgodzilla

I'll follow the thread and have a brew ready if I can make it.


----------



## drsmurto




----------



## np1962

Is it time we had one north of Gepps Cross?
Or are there overwhelming numbers of brewers south of the city.
Nige

PS - This is a discussion topic only, not a suggestion that I am not willing to travel to one of these events.


----------



## drsmurto

The hills are quite a sight in Autumn....... B)


----------



## jonocarroll

My vote goes for North of the city this time - good to move it around a little. I've heard great things about swaps at your place DrSmurto, but it is a little out of the way.

I reckon we wait until we build up enough people intending to come before we discuss any finer points. Good to see some people already on board though. :beer:


----------



## zephon

Definitely want to get to this one... not happy about missing the last one at the last minute.


----------



## Hatchy

Keen. Nice work QB! I'm thinking i'll brew a southwark bitter clone. Mrs Hatchy will probably be keen to swap too (if girls are allowed).


----------



## Effect

Cool - count me in as a swapper.....this time a proper in-yo-face 10 min IPA


----------



## muckey

DrSmurto said:


> View attachment 42392










would love to attend but probably wont be local around that time


----------



## drsmurto

QuantumBrewer said:


> My vote goes for North of the city this time - good to move it around a little. I've heard great things about swaps at your place DrSmurto, but it is a little out of the way.
> 
> I reckon we wait until we build up enough people intending to come before we discuss any finer points. Good to see some people already on board though. :beer:



If we timed it right we could brew a celebratory wet hop harvest ale with the ridiculous amount of hops i am likely to have this season! 

Wet hop 10 min IPA? By my calcs I would need 1.2kg of chinook per 20L batch.


----------



## Goofinder

DrSmurto said:


> If we timed it right we could brew a celebratory wet hop harvest ale with the ridiculous amount of hops i am likely to have this season!


I'm keen on a wet hop harvest brewday whether it coincides with the swap or not. 

As for the swap, I'll probably be in again.


----------



## Effect

DrSmurto said:


> Wet hop 10 min IPA? By my calcs I would need 1.2kg of chinook per 20L batch.




:icon_drool2:


----------



## jonocarroll

Hatchy said:


> (if girls are allowed).


No reason they wouldn't. All the better if it encourages someone else to get a brew going.



DrSmurto said:


> If we timed it right we could brew a celebratory wet hop harvest ale with the ridiculous amount of hops i am likely to have this season!
> 
> Wet hop 10 min IPA? By my calcs I would need 1.2kg of chinook per 20L batch.


Well, *^**that* would be worth the drive. :icon_drool2: 30 or so people who smell like they fell into a vat of dry-hopped IIPA. I can deal with that.

When's (your) harvest season? I say 'your' since mine look like they will be late if at all, and yours are probably on their own non-flatlander schedule.


----------



## drsmurto

No signs of the burrs that precede the cones so at a guess, late March, early April.

Probably best to have a harvest brew day rather than trying to combine a swap and brewday. 

I still need to get through almost a kg of the last crop first :huh:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Sweet I'll be there. Hey fury do you reckon you can smoke wet hops?


----------



## jonocarroll

mayor of mildura said:


> Sweet I'll be there. Hey fury do you reckon you can smoke wet hops?


You know, I've heard these hop dealies are awesome if you boil them in sugary water... strange use for them, I know.

@DrSmurto - 1kg would be a mere addition to Phillip's planned brew, wouldn't it? Go on - hourglass IPA; 100g FWH then 15g each minute for an hour. Damn I want to make that beer.


----------



## technoicon

Its worth a try!!! count me in! 

bags not skulling the last pint in the morning again!


----------



## dj1984

good chance ill be there!! started the boil just then on my first beer in 6 months


----------



## jbirbeck

a definite tentative... :huh: 

Love the idea.


----------



## Effect

QuantumBrewer said:


> You know, I've heard these hop dealies are awesome if you boil them in sugary water... strange use for them, I know.
> 
> @DrSmurto - 1kg would be a mere addition to Phillip's planned brew, wouldn't it? Go on - hourglass IPA; 100g FWH then 15g each minute for an hour. Damn I want to make that beer.



I've still got a 'mash hop pale' planned. Only mash hops allowed. Got a lot of cascade from 08 that I don't see myself using any time soon (sparingly I mean). Beersmith says that I would need 350 grams of cascade in the mash to bitter an APA at 1.050 gravity. I'm going to assume that its wrong and chuck in a half a kilo in the mash. I wonder what a decoction mash out would add to this?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jonocarroll

Phillip said:


> I've still got a 'mash hop pale' planned. Only mash hops allowed. Got a lot of cascade from 08 that I don't see myself using any time soon (sparingly I mean). Beersmith says that I would need 350 grams of cascade in the mash to bitter an APA at 1.050 gravity. I'm going to assume that its wrong and chuck in a half a kilo in the mash. I wonder what a decoction mash out would add to this?


That's one way to use up hops. If you're going to do a decoction mashout, I'm not 100% opposed to the idea. Interested in seeing if you can actually get the bitterness into the kettle.

I was tentative about mentioning people pulling out all the stops for the next swap, but some of this discussion is off the frickin chain! Lovin' it!


----------



## jbirbeck

Raven is in...and he can pull out all the stops :lol:


----------



## Hatchy

I don't have any stops to pull out, can I get those from LHBS?


----------



## jonocarroll

Hatchy said:


> I don't have any stops to pull out, can I get those from LHBS?


I'm sure there's a bulk-buy going on that can't be announced publicly.  

Spread the word around to anyone that missed out coming to the Xmas swap (or wussed out on their own)... I mean, no hurry, but do it sometime.


----------



## MaltyHops

Well, I'd like to be in the swap list.

Now ... is there any reason why we have to limit it to 25 swappers?
Given success of last swap, and if people who couldn't help baling
out of the last one are able to make the next one, we could exceed
25 swappers.

So why not consider 30 swappers (but see how things are looking as
we get nearer, of course) - it's only an extra 6 bottles to bottle per
person - and 30 is much nearer the capacity of two milkcrates  

Tom.


----------



## Effect

Hatchy said:


> I don't have any stops to pull out, can I get those from LHBS?



I've got some in my Brew shed that I am not using - was going to throw em out but you can have em for nix.

I'm thinking of a 10 min centennial ipa to swap and some cascade mash hop pale in the keg to bring along. I'm sure sure my arm could be twisted to let Smurto chuck some of his chinook flowers in my Randall


----------



## jonocarroll

MaltyHops said:


> Well, I'd like to be in the swap list.
> 
> Now ... is there any reason why we have to limit it to 25 swappers?
> Given success of last swap, and if people who couldn't help baling
> out of the last one are able to make the next one, we could exceed
> 25 swappers.
> 
> So why not consider 30 swappers (but see how things are looking as
> we get nearer, of course) - it's only an extra 6 bottles to bottle per
> person - and 30 is much nearer the capacity of two milkcrates
> 
> Tom.


24 longnecks = 2 cases (volume) = 1 'single', 'standard' batch. As it was I forgot to scale my recipe and only *just* had enough for the total number of swappers.

I have no problem with making it more people, but swapping stubbies. That may not be everyone's opinion though. We'll see how we go once we have a good idea of numbers closer to the date.


----------



## dj1984

MaltyHops said:


> Well, I'd like to be in the swap list.
> 
> Now ... is there any reason why we have to limit it to 25 swappers?
> Given success of last swap, and if people who couldn't help baling
> out of the last one are able to make the next one, we could exceed
> 25 swappers.
> 
> So why not consider 30 swappers (but see how things are looking as
> we get nearer, of course) - it's only an extra 6 bottles to bottle per
> person - and 30 is much nearer the capacity of two milkcrates
> 
> Tom.


batch size is the biggest concern, some people bottle from the keg and kegs hold around 19-20L that leaves no beer to test to see if its ok


----------



## np1962

MaltyHops said:


> Well, I'd like to be in the swap list.
> 
> Now ... is there any reason why we have to limit it to 25 swappers?
> Given success of last swap, and if people who couldn't help baling
> out of the last one are able to make the next one, we could exceed
> 25 swappers.
> 
> So why not consider 30 swappers (but see how things are looking as
> we get nearer, of course) - it's only an extra 6 bottles to bottle per
> person - and 30 is much nearer the capacity of two milkcrates
> 
> Tom.


My only issue with this is I would need to change my normal batch size, I max out at 28 bottles at a stretch and if I had to swap all of them there would be no QC on my swap beers.
No reason if there is enough interest that more swappers than the max number of beers can't work though. Swapper #1 gets beers 2-25, #2 gets beers 3- 26, #3 gets 4-27 etc etc. Swap MUST be done before too many beers have been consumed though.
Nige


----------



## Hatchy

I could do 30 bottles because I brew 35L batches. Phil & Smurto will be less than impressed with any more than the absolute minimum of bottling they can get away with though. I say 25, 1st in best dressed.


----------



## Goofinder

I would be surprised if we actually had more than 25 who wanted to be in the swap _and_ had a beer ready to swap. 

I would, however, be rather impressed though.


----------



## TonyC

Im in, even going to stay for this one, evan after dark.

Regards Tony


----------



## jonocarroll

Goofinder said:


> I would be surprised if we actually had more than 25 who wanted to be in the swap _and_ had a beer ready to swap.
> 
> I would, however, be rather impressed though.


We had 14 non-swappers signed up (not that many attended of course). I am more than willing to believe that there are at least 30 who could swap given the right preparation (like hearing about the March swap in November for example h34r: - no excuses for unpreparedness now!).

More than a few lurkers came out of the woodwork for the last swap. Encouragement can get a lot more.


----------



## np1962

QuantumBrewer said:


> We had 14 non-swappers signed up (not that many attended of course). I am more than willing to believe that there are at least 30 who could swap given the right preparation (like hearing about the March swap in November for example h34r: - no excuses for unpreparedness now!).
> 
> More than a few lurkers came out of the woodwork for the last swap. Encouragement can get a lot more.


QB,
Unfortunately you could give us the procrastinators 12 months notice and we they still wouldn't find time to brew.  
The more swappers the better I think but I still say each swapper should only need to supply 24 bottles.
Nige


----------



## Effect

Keep it at 25 swappers.


----------



## Gopha

Hi, You can put me on the list as a swapping. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hatchy

The offer of longnecks still stands from the previous swap although I no longer have enough bottles to be able to cater to every swapper.

This is pretty cool that so many blokes are keen for this, has anyone (apart from Awesome Fury) even finished the beers from the last swap.


----------



## peas_and_corn

Perhaps we could start an actual list on this thread? I'll start it off, and I'll go out on a limb and assume QB wants to be on the list already.

1- QuantumBrewer
2- peas_and_corn


----------



## Effect

I really think an article would be better instead of clogging up a discussion thread - unless you are trying to keep the topic in the latest threads...


----------



## dj1984

1- QuantumBrewer
2- peas_and_corn 
3- DJ1984


----------



## Hatchy

Phillip said:


> I really think an article would be better instead of clogging up a discussion thread - unless you are trying to keep the topic in the latest threads...



What he said.

Could we have the discussion about the swap in the discussion about the article thread as well to make it easier to find?

Edit: 4. Hatch


----------



## jonocarroll

Phillip said:


> I really think an article would be better instead of clogging up a discussion thread - unless you are trying to keep the topic in the latest threads...


Ask, and ye shall receive...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=152

Though I personally think it's a bit early to be claiming attendance, we can push the list past 25 until the time approaches to allow dropoffs.


----------



## Hatchy

Nice work with the link back here but I meant I couldn't find the article last time. Can a mod move this to the discussion about the article?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip

this thread has all the potential too beat a QLD swap thread by the time it comes around ... Haha ... 

Just maybe B)


----------



## jonocarroll

Hatchy said:


> Nice work with the link back here but I meant I couldn't find the article last time. Can a mod move this to the discussion about the article?


Wasn't sure about requesting that move - the 'discussion' link in the article for the recent swap doesn't seem to lead anywhere for me.

Easiest way to find it is to click 'articles' in the green bar at the top under the sponsors. If it's not in the 'recently updated' box, have a look at Xmas Case Swaps.


----------



## MaltyHops

QuantumBrewer said:


> 24 longnecks = 2 cases (volume) = 1 'single', 'standard' batch. As it was I forgot to scale my recipe and only *just* had enough for the total number of swappers.


DOH :excl: - didn't think about that, guess that's why we have a 25 number.

Well, if it does look like numbers will exceed 25 by a large margin, perhaps
a second list is the go and maybe some people might be willing to do two
batches.

Tom.


----------



## np1962

Hatchy said:


> The offer of longnecks still stands from the previous swap although I no longer have enough bottles to be able to cater to every swapper.
> 
> This is pretty cool that so many blokes are keen for this, has anyone (apart from Awesome Fury) even finished the beers from the last swap.


I also have a fair number of longnecks I am willing to part with, can't be bothered with bottling since I got kegs. Even big beers go in a keg these days.
Nige


----------



## Hatchy

I was also thinking that Kieren someone may be keen for that. I heard that Kieren someone had 3 beers bottled to choose from for the last swap.


----------



## drsmurto

Jaysus, you walk away from the computer for a few mins and only make it to #10 on the list.

Already planning my beer. A roggen. I'll brew a few batches prior to 'test' out my recipe and see if i can make a dent in the 25kg bag of rye :chug: 

Super excited about more than 2 case swap per year given the number of amazing brewers we have in this state :beerbang:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Hatchy said:


> This is pretty cool that so many blokes are keen for this, has anyone (apart from Awesome Fury) even finished the beers from the last swap.



I've only got 2 to go. and number 11 this time. I reckon I might do my dfh 60 clone again.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

QuantumBrewer said:


> This will be an AHB organised event. I am not the 'owner' of this event, just the instigator, and as such I will have no veto power in making decisions. All decisions regarding this event will be made publicly by those wishing to host/attend/participate via this thread. While all aspects are up for debate, I would personally like to encourage the following;
> 
> Cheers, everyone!






QuantumBrewer said:


> My vote goes for North of the city this time - good to move it around a little. I've heard great things about swaps at your place DrSmurto, but it is a little out of the way.
> 
> I reckon we wait until we build up enough people intending to come before we discuss any finer points. Good to see some people already on board though. :beer:




If brewers live down South of the City and the swap is North of the City IMHO Mt Torrens is not that far to go. Either way I "should" be able to make this one pending dates of course. As for enough attending I reckon the answer will be a no brainer. Is your place available QB?

BYB


----------



## technoicon

im only half way though better get my drink on!


----------



## ~MikE

the nuriootpa and mt torrens swaps/events have been awesome. i'm waay down south but the drive for these events doesn't at all bother me, completely outweighed by the awesomeness.


----------



## Kieren

I'm up for swapping, should be able to fit something into the schedule. Will attend dependent on date, again. 

Now, what to brew...?


----------



## drsmurto

Claire has used her power of veto to stop us hosting the next few swaps.

Normally she is very good about it and for some strange reason enjoys the company of you lot :huh: but the expanding belly has put pay to that...... :lol: 

EDIT - Given i may have played some small part in that I'm going to allow her vote. We'll put our hands up again at some point down the track.

2nd EDIT - I will make up for it by bringing along a keg of Landlord and serving it through the handpump :icon_drool2:


----------



## Effect

DrSmurto said:


> Claire has used her power of veto to stop us hosting the next few swaps.
> 
> Normally she is very good about it and for some strange reason enjoys the company of you lot :huh: but the expanding belly has put pay to that...... :lol:
> 
> EDIT - Given i may have played some small part in that I'm going to allow her vote. We'll put our hands up again at some point down the track.
> 
> 2nd EDIT - I will make up for it by bringing along a keg of Landlord and serving it through the handpump :icon_drool2:



Jasmin is still happy to let me hold the swap even though my belly is expanding...

Don't know what smurto's missus problem is? :lol:


----------



## jonocarroll

Back Yard Brewer said:


> If brewers live down South of the City and the swap is North of the City IMHO Mt Torrens is not that far to go. Either way I "should" be able to make this one pending dates of course. As for enough attending I reckon the answer will be a no brainer.


Not sure why you quoted me there, but I was merely stating an opinion. If people are happy to drive that far then I'm all for it.



Back Yard Brewer said:


> Is your place available QB?


Sadly, my missus refuses to let me host one here. Partly due to the stories I've regaled her with about other swaps. Partly due to the same expanding belly syndrome that Mrs Smurto is experiencing... Oh, and CONGRATS DrSmurto!(?)


----------



## Frank

DrSmurto said:


> Claire has used her power of veto to stop us hosting the next few swaps.
> 
> Normally she is very good about it and for some strange reason enjoys the company of you lot :huh: but the expanding belly has put pay to that...... :lol:


Sounds like Congratulations are in order then. :beer:


----------



## AussieJosh

Im very keen! Name is on the list! and i now have perfect temp controll!  Im doing my first AG this weekend so i will get a few practice ones in before the swap! Also i have 5 hop plants in so i may be able to use some of the flowers depending on date?
Location, north, east, or the the Hills are good for me, But saying that i will drag my lazy ass down south or west!
Id put my hand up... (Ridgehaven) but my Man room in the back yard (would hold 25) that has a WC, Air con, sink, Bar....currently has now power conected!  Might be up and running by Jan? Any nice sparkys on here!?


----------



## jonocarroll

QuantumBrewer said:


> *Maybe* you'll be interested in the 2011 Close-Enough-To-Get-To-Adelaide Autumn Case Swap!


Maybe? MAYBE? What was I thinking?

Just for posterity, I'll point out that the list reached the half-way mark within about 9 hours of my OP. Extrapolating this, we should expect around 3,500 people. I call dibs on not cooking the BBQ.


----------



## Nevalicious

AussieJosh said:


> Im very keen! Name is on the list! and i now have perfect temp controll!  Im doing my first AG this weekend so i will get a few practice ones in before the swap! Also i have 5 hop plants in so i may be able to use some of the flowers depending on date?
> Location, north, east, or the the Hills are good for me, But saying that i will drag my lazy ass down south or west!
> Id put my hand up... (Ridgehaven) but my Man room in the back yard (would hold 25) that has a WC, Air con, sink, Bar....currently has now power conected!  Might be up and running by Jan? Any nice sparkys on here!?



I'm NOT a sparky...
I don't live in Greenwith...

I am not nice...  

I'm on the list this time and hell or high water I'll be there. Can I make the suggestion that, if its going to be around March (if I read the thread correctly) that it not be held the same weekend as the Clipsal 500. I have to get my Bogan on that weekend...

This is unreal. I like Smurto, didn't check the forum for a bit and the list is half full!!!

Shaping up to outdo the QLD'rs 

Please oh please let me not be busy or have some other pre-arranged thing on the weekend that this gets decided... 

Tyler


----------



## Hatchy

Late March is possibly best. Mrs Hatchy & I will be at WOMAD with the hippys the weekend before Tyler is at the car race with the bogans. 26/3? I reckon the Whyalla blokes have that weekend off.


----------



## Effect

I'm happy with the 26th...


----------



## KHB

OK guys im in, miss going and attending the swaps, What to make??? Will be brewing a few test batches to see me thinks

Cheers


----------



## Nevalicious

Phillip said:


> I'm happy with the 26th...



Renmark water skiing weekend on the 14th, Bogan race meeting on the 20th :chug: , CaseSwap= bigger pissup?? on the 26th?? :beerbang: . My liver is going to get a workout in the month of March!!!

26th works out awesome for me!!!


----------



## jonocarroll

Wow. Amazed at the progress of the list and preparations. By the end of the day the pizzas will be ordered :lol: 

I have no issue with 26/3 as a good tentative date. It does look like it fits in best with other events.

Now, if we can get the preparedness to follow through to the beers, we can all have matured, ready to drink beers for the swap... and a good keg-to-attendee ratio for the night.


----------



## jbirbeck

Thinking a big Rye IPA this time :super: ...hmmm its been a couple of years. although autumn maybe a huge smoked porter :icon_drool2: 

So many beers...Pliny the Elder is also on the list of things to brew, you may get lucky.


----------



## drsmurto

Rooting Kings said:


> Thinking a big Rye IPA this time :super: ...hmmm its been a couple of years. although autumn maybe a huge smoked porter :icon_drool2:
> 
> So many beers...Pliny the Elder is also on the list of things to brew, you may get lucky.



Rye IPA - Link

Made a variation of this one a few times. Used simcoe, centennial and cascade. :chug:


----------



## jbirbeck

DrSmurto said:


> Rye IPA - Link
> 
> Made a variation of this one a few times. Used simcoe, centennial and cascade. :chug:



Had tried this one a couple of years ago but swapped out the Mt hood for a blend of Amarillo and Simcoe. Thinking a blend of Simcoe, Amarillo, Centennial and for a little spice and interest some Northern Brewer or Magnum


----------



## widdley

Second time lucky...  
I've now got a couple of tasty brews kegged under the house, so just need to build a bottle filler-upper

I can potentially offer a hosting location in the Hills @ Bridgewater... The leader of the opposition has agreed not to block it, and I'll send the offspring, dogs, and chickens to a kennel for the night so they're not a nuissance / temptation :blink: 

Site has quick access via freeway (20 mins from CBD) and is close to a bus stop
Has lots of room with no close neighbours, about 160 m2 outdoor undercover area, and a hectare of land
Also includes all the standard necessities like power, cooking facilities, tunes, fire pump and sprinkler system at no extra cost.

Dave


----------



## jbirbeck

Widdley said:


> Second time lucky...
> I've now got a couple of tasty brews kegged under the house, so just need to build a bottle filler-upper
> 
> I can potentially offer a hosting location in the Hills @ Bridgewater... The leader of the opposition has agreed not to block it, and I'll send the offspring, dogs, and chickens to a kennel for the night so they're not a nuissance / temptation :blink:
> 
> Site has quick access via freeway (20 mins from CBD) and is close to a bus stop
> Has lots of room with no close neighbours, about 160 m2 outdoor undercover area, and a hectare of land
> Also includes all the standard necessities like power, cooking facilities, tunes, fire pump and sprinkler system at no extra cost.
> 
> Dave



I'll take it.


----------



## Effect

Widdley said:


> Second time lucky...
> I've now got a couple of tasty brews kegged under the house, so just need to build a bottle filler-upper
> 
> I can potentially offer a hosting location in the Hills @ Bridgewater... The leader of the opposition has agreed not to block it, and I'll send the offspring, dogs, and chickens to a kennel for the night so they're not a nuissance / temptation :blink:
> 
> Site has quick access via freeway (20 mins from CBD) and is close to a bus stop
> Has lots of room with no close neighbours, about 160 m2 outdoor undercover area, and a hectare of land
> Also includes all the standard necessities like power, cooking facilities, tunes, fire pump and sprinkler system at no extra cost.
> 
> Dave




Sounds the business.


----------



## technoicon

Kieren said:


> I'm up for swapping, should be able to fit something into the schedule. Will attend dependent on date, again.
> 
> Now, what to brew...?




you could brew that hop monster with the extra 10g's of hops it was missing.. :lol:


----------



## Hatchy

250g @ 20 min instead of 240? Giving it a total of 5.81kg of hops for the 23L batch. I recommend smoking a hop cigarette while drinking it too.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Hatchy said:


> 250g @ 20 min instead of 240? Giving it a total of 5.81kg of hops for the 23L batch. I recommend smoking a hop cigarette while drinking it too.


Don't forget to glass hop after putting it through a randall!


----------



## Hatchy

& the hops on the cornflakes for breakfast on brewday.


----------



## drsmurto

Happy to supply as many wet hops as is required for randalls/doobies/bbq seasoning on the swap day


----------



## Kieren

Currently brewing an imperial cascadian dark ale - OG 1.083, theoretical IBU of 250+. Tasting good out the fermenter at the moment. Although it only has around half a kilo of hops in it. Room for more hops in a subsequent batch.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

DrSmurto said:


> doobies





*  *


----------



## Effect

Back Yard Brewer said:


> *  *




That's just how we roll...


----------



## dj1984

DrSmurto said:


> Happy to supply as many wet hops as is required for randalls/doobies/bbq seasoning on the swap day


Sounds good intend on buying the hop rocket soon so we can use it for a randall


----------



## Kieren

Sounds like it could be a randall-fest! Maybe I need to get one to?


----------



## gunna

NigeP62 said:


> I also have a fair number of longnecks I am willing to part with, can't be bothered with bottling since I got kegs. Even big beers go in a keg these days.
> Nige



I bottle using stubbies so would be grateful for some longnecks if I'm lucky enought to make the 25...

Cheers


----------



## drsmurto

The list is full in less than 48 hours :beerbang: 

Hop doobies Andy - it's what people do when they are half cut and the randall just isn't doing it for you anymore. 

More hops, MOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE :icon_drunk:


----------



## KHB

Im thinking of brewing a wheat beer, have been experimenting with my gassing and bottling technique for this one.


----------



## Nevalicious

DrSmurto said:


> The list is full in less than 48 hours :beerbang:



Awesome!!!


----------



## dj1984

KHB said:


> Im thinking of brewing a wheat beer, have been experimenting with my gassing and bottling technique for this one.




Love wheats, when i first started brewing and drinking good beer i had a couple wheats from dans ect and said i would never do a wheat cause they taste like crap, after my US trip and having a fresh wheat i have a few planned myself.


----------



## philw

sounds like a good idea  


better go and get more bottles to do it and practice a little first


----------



## raven19

Rooting Kings said:


> Raven is in...and he can pull out all the stops :lol:



Goat stopper Bulk Buy? :lol: 

No Idea what I shall brew for this one, maybe an Alt...


----------



## bigholty

Holyshit, I haven't got onto the forum in a good couple of weeks and a whole case swap has been organised, planned, spots filled and everything!! Gotta love that eagerness!! I need to get a beer into this one...(pending natural attrition).


----------



## Hatchy

gunna said:


> I bottle using stubbies so would be grateful for some longnecks if I'm lucky enought to make the 25...
> 
> Cheers



I've got 2 dozen longnecks I can spare. I've got stacks of stubbies you can have if you want as well.


----------



## raven19

Bumpidy Bump. Any further progress on this swap folks?


----------



## Hatchy

Yeah, my swap beer is in the fermenting fridge ready to be bottled on the weekend. A Southwark Bitter clone as promised. Who's keen for an early January swap to get us through til March?

Where's my sarcasm font gone?


----------



## jonocarroll

Hatchy said:


> Where's my sarcasm font gone?


You mean 'Sarcastica'? For discussions of a double-bonus swap you want 'Good Times Roman'.

Font nerds ahoy!


----------



## Hatchy

That's close to the nerdiest thing I've seen in my life.


----------



## stef

Hatchy said:


> I've got 2 dozen longnecks I can spare. I've got stacks of stubbies you can have if you want as well.




Sorry to be completely off topic, but theres no way you'd like to part with some stubbies is there Hatchy?


----------



## Hatchy

Sorry mate, I threw several dozen in the recycling on Saturday. I figured no one wanted them. I do tend to accumulate Brewboys stubbies & keep some for bottling. I've got 4 slabs empty at the moment & would be happy to part with half of them. I rarely use stubbies. How many did you want?

Edit: how dare you take a case swap thread OT? I'm disgusted.


----------



## Tanga

dj1984 said:


> Love wheats, when i first started brewing and drinking good beer i had a couple wheats from dans ect and said i would never do a wheat cause they taste like crap, after my US trip and having a fresh wheat i have a few planned myself.




Dark Elf Wit is a nice Aussie one :icon_drool2: (though I haven't tasted the yank versions). Or are American Wits a completely different Kettle?


----------



## dj1984

Tanga said:


> Dark Elf Wit is a nice Aussie one :icon_drool2: (though I haven't tasted the yank versions). Or are American Wits a completely different Kettle?



wit,weizen and wheats are 3 different beers, american call there beer american wheat, wit is from belgium, weizen's are german (bavarian :huh: i think) 

I have not had many wits apart from Hoegaarden.


----------



## MaltyHops

raven19 said:


> Bumpidy Bump. Any further progress on this swap folks?


Ok, now might be a good time to revisit my idea of an extended
list of swappers as the backup list has now reached 6 and I think
there are still some SA brewers not yet on the list. I don't like
missing out and nor having to rely on the misfortune of those on
the main list having to drop out in order for those on the backup
list to get to participate.

I understand that a list of 25 is suits well the typical 23 - 25
litre batch sizes and recipes that people do but I think there are
ways to get around this. Most obvious would be to brew 2 batches
trying to keep things as identical as possible. Another might be
to fill bottles with less - potentially, 35 bottles could be had
from a 25L batch by filling to 700mL (unless there's an increase
in risk of bottle bombs from the increased bottle head volume?).

I'm also thinking that taking part in the extended list could be
optional for those currently on the main list - some could stick
to swapping with just the other 24 people on the main list while
others could create extra bottles to also swap with those on the
backup list. Anyone need an example to make this idea clearer?

While there would be more work for those creating extra bottles,
the benefit is they get back more beers to sample in return.

The one tricky bit in all this I can see is the coordination that would
be required - based on how things nearly didn't go smoothly at
Hatchy's swap when we were trying to distribute beers from just
17 swappers  but I think we can work this out.

T.


----------



## np1962

Maltyhops,
Love the enthusiasm for the swap.
I think the swap is pretty much set at 25, Main Swap that is.
But any proposal for a side swap should be seriously considered.
Those on the reserve list plus any from the main list that can brew/ are willing to brew a larger batch or second batch can always be involved in "The Other CETGTAACS".
Let's not write off this idea just yet.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## raven19

stef said:


> Sorry to be completely off topic, but theres no way you'd like to part with some stubbies is there Hatchy?



Hatchy can only provide bottles if you sign up for the swap Stef!


----------



## raven19

Malty - A side 'mini swap' could be a goer. I am able to increase my batch size to accomodate a further 6 or so longnecks and join in on both the main and mini swap.

However - I still suspect people will drop off the main list as we are all busy people nowadays, and sometimes shit just happens (e.g. my infection issue prior to last swap).


----------



## stef

I'm heaps keen for a swap, but you guys might need to watch your taste buds! Also i dont know when its planned for? I have a total of 4 full stubbies left- been waiting for some gear so i can start BIABing. Got it the other day, so have my first biab brew down, but obviously its gonna take a while to replenish my stocks. (only have 1 fermenting fridge as well...)

Hatchy- I'd pretty much take whatever i could get. Probably anywhere from 60ish to 150 would be sweet.


----------



## Hatchy

4 stubbies won't be enough. More like 2 dozen longnecks. Get the stocks up & get a batch brewed that yr happy to have drunk by fellow brewers & get on the backup list.


----------



## Gopha

Hi Folks, I am going to put this up and duck for cover.
Would it be good idea to improve the labeling of case swap beers, say along the lines of competition labels, to help identify the beer and brewer and help with the sorting on the day - Cheers


----------



## Hatchy

What are the requirements for comp labels?


----------



## np1962

Gopha said:


> Hi Folks, I am going to put this up and duck for cover.
> Would it be good idea to improve the labeling of case swap beers, say along the lines of competition labels, to help identify the beer and brewer and help with the sorting on the day - Cheers


No real need for labels but they are a nice extra.
The essential thing is that the lids are clearly numbered with the brewers swap number. That way once a case is sorted it is easy to see if any beers are missing from that case.
Nige


----------



## JestersDarts

Hey swappers! really looking forward getting amongst it at this swap. Just trying to figure out what to put down.. 
I haven't been doing AG for that long and every batch so far has been a different beer, my best beer so far a coopers pale clone. And what a clone it was! super good. But I dont want to rock up with a case of something like coopers pale, when you more adventurous brewers are swapping beers with more hops than a mob of roos. SO I'm afraid my swap beer may be: 1.my first attempt at something special, that may not work, or 2.A tried and true standard beer (that also may not work  )
I'm currently fermenting an Amber Ale of sorts, and if it works out well, I will do one for the swap.
Autumn Amber Ale. Sounds good!


----------



## np1962

JD
The idea is to offer something that you are happy to share around, if it is a CPA clone then swap that. Won't be the first nor the last CPA in a swap.
If you brew something else between now and then that you love, brew it again and swap that. Totally your call.
Don't brew for a swap thinking that you have to have a beer that is 'different'. There was a number of English bitters in the last swap, IPA's and APA's are common.
It is for you to decide but don't be embarrassed that you have brewed a Coopers Clone. If it is well brewed it will be appreciated and you will get worthwhile feedback.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## jbirbeck

NigeP62 said:


> JD
> The idea is to offer something that you are happy to share around, if it is a CPA clone then swap that. Won't be the first nor the last CPA in a swap.
> If you brew something else between now and then that you love, brew it again and swap that. Totally your call.
> Don't brew for a swap thinking that you have to have a beer that is 'different'. There was a number of English bitters in the last swap, IPA's and APA's are common.
> It is for you to decide but don't be embarrassed that you have brewed a Coopers Clone. If it is well brewed it will be appreciated and you will get worthwhile feedback.
> Cheers
> Nige



+1 brew something you're happy with/comfortable brewing


----------



## JestersDarts

Yeah I know. I just dont want to dissappoint  
I've got the calendar out to plan my movements around christmas, and this has turned into me jotting down suitiable weekends to brew, extending out to Feb so far! yeh slow day at work...


----------



## drsmurto

Gopha said:


> Hi Folks, I am going to put this up and duck for cover.
> Would it be good idea to improve the labeling of case swap beers, say along the lines of competition labels, to help identify the beer and brewer and help with the sorting on the day - Cheers



I put hours of effort into labelling my contribution and this is the thanks i get? :huh:


----------



## Hatchy

JestersDarts said:


> Yeah I know. I just dont want to dissappoint
> I've got the calendar out to plan my movements around christmas, and this has turned into me jotting down suitiable weekends to brew, extending out to Feb so far! yeh slow day at work...



I'm planning on brewing a Southwark Bitter clone for the swap mate. I know there's a chance I'll get kicked off AHB for saying this but I really like southwark bitter.

Smurto, you did a top job of painting all of those caps black.


----------



## jonocarroll

@JestersDarts; If you're proud of what you've made, there will be no disappointment. The swap is a time to show off what you make and find out what others can do. It's not a competition, it's just people saying 'this is my beer - want one?'. Personally, I think a CPA clone done well shows off plenty of talent - from what I've heard that yeast is far from easy to work with (alternatively, if you've used a different yeast, then I'm even more interested!).

As for labels, I do one up for the batch, and I know several others did, but I don't think it needs to be a requirement. If that floats your boat, then by all means put one on there, otherwise make sure the cap is numbered correctly.

@Tanga; your name's not on the list yet?


----------



## raven19

Hatchy said:


> Smurto, you did a top job of painting all of those caps black.



:lol: 

Thinking I will need to find him a white marker pen now.

Numbers (or name) on the lid at a minimum is required imo.


----------



## drsmurto

raven19 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thinking I will need to find him a white marker pen now.
> 
> Numbers (or name) on the lid at a minimum is required imo.



I was going to add something to the lid but with a black lid is was easy to identify.

Perhaps some warning labels from work need to follow me home.......


----------



## JestersDarts

Hatchy said:


> I'm planning on brewing a Southwark Bitter clone for the swap mate. I know there's a chance I'll get kicked off AHB for saying this but I really like southwark bitter.
> 
> Smurto, you did a top job of painting all of those caps black.



I'll join you in the southwark bitter supporters club :beer:


----------



## Hatchy

There's 2 of us! Woo hoo!


----------



## glaab

Hatchy said:


> There's 2 of us! Woo hoo!


Make that 3!, I was weened on that stuff but Southik Premium was me favourite. When they took it off the market I started making my own.
Southwark Bitter aint what it used to be though.


----------



## Frank

Green Death.


----------



## MaltyHops

MaltyHops said:


> Ok, now might be a good time to revisit my idea of an extended
> list of swappers as the backup list ...
> 
> T.


G'day,

I've edited the _case swap article_ with a note about consideration for an extended list
(and I guess it is just a consideration at this stage) so we can see how many people
want to be involved in this.

For those on the main swap list, please add (+ BACKUP LIST SIDE SWAP) after your
name if you are willing to create extra swap beer for this (or let me know and I can add
you).

For those on the backup list, please indicate if you would NOT be interested in being
involved in a mini swap?

From here I see things will be:
[1] Numbers increase a lot and maybe we can consider two separate man swap lists
[2] Numbers stay as they are or increase slightly and we do the mini backup list
side swap or [3] Numbers drop and we go back to one swap list (but consider that
at the last swap, quite a few couldn't make it to the swap meet but still put beers in
for the swap).

Tom.


----------



## Hatchy

I can probably go to 3 cartons but not much more than that. I'm also rethinking the southwark bitter clone, I'm not too keen on the idea of brewing a lager in summer.

I assume the beers in a side swap wouldn't have to be the same as the beers in the main swap. It would involve more bottling though.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Hatchy I was looking forward to your take on this beer. I have a bit of a thing about Aussie style lagers at the moment. I say go for it. 


Hatchy said:


> I'm also rethinking the southwark bitter clone, I'm not too keen on the idea of brewing a lager in summer.


----------



## raven19

Hatchy said:


> I assume the beers in a side swap wouldn't have to be the same as the beers in the main swap.



Not sure Hatch - I guess its not a prerequisite is it?


----------



## np1962

Hatchy said:


> I can probably go to 3 cartons but not much more than that. I'm also rethinking the southwark bitter clone, I'm not too keen on the idea of brewing a lager in summer.
> 
> I assume the beers in a side swap wouldn't have to be the same as the beers in the main swap. It would involve more bottling though.


If I decide to participate in the side swap I will most likely just CPBF whatever I have handy in a keg.
Hoping to do something special for the main swap though.
Nige


----------



## Hatchy

mayor of mildura said:


> Hatchy I was looking forward to your take on this beer. I have a bit of a thing about Aussie style lagers at the moment. I say go for it.



My main problem at the moment is that it would tie up my ferment fridge at a time when I can't really have fermenters in the bath. Do you really want me to run out of beer? The other issue is that I've got no idea where to start with a recipe.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

running out of beer=bad

recipe would be fairly simple. I'd start with JW trad ale maybe some sugar and bitter with POR to 25 IBU. choose a nice lager yeast. too easy. 

.....or you could go for a 200IBU triple dry hopped 15% monster Quad IPA. I'm not fussy. 




Hatchy said:


> My main problem at the moment is that it would tie up my ferment fridge at a time when I can't really have fermenters in the bath. Do you really want me to run out of beer? The other issue is that I've got no idea where to start with a recipe.


----------



## Hatchy

Well that's easy enough. Let a can go flat & use that to get a FG reading, then work out the OG from there. The fact that it has 25 IBU written on the can makes that easy to work out. I assume BB ale would be acceptable, I've got 50kg of it but no Joe White. The lager yeast is what's really scaring me, I need a 2nd fermenting fridge if I'm brewing lagers in summer.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Mate you're almost there
Lager yeast... no need to worry... If Awesome Fury can manage then anybody can! 
Go the BB ale


Hatchy said:


> Well that's easy enough. Let a can go flat & use that to get a FG reading, then work out the OG from there. The fact that it has 25 IBU written on the can makes that easy to work out. I assume BB ale would be acceptable, I've got 50kg of it but no Joe White. The lager yeast is what's really scaring me, I need a 2nd fermenting fridge if I'm brewing lagers in summer.


----------



## Gopha

Spot number 5, is now up or grabs - Cheers


----------



## Hatchy

Can someone move whoevers top of the backup list into spot 5? I'm on my phone, if I was on my laptop I'd do it myself.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Hi Guys

happy new year. 

Hops and grain has been ordered and brew planning is in progress. 

Have had a quick look through the thread and article and am wondering if there has been a consensus on location and date. From what I can work out it was the 26/3 at Widdley's place. Can this be locked in? I know it's still early days but it would help me with booking leave etc. 

Cheers


and whats up with all you guys multiplying? Fury has let me know that he has doughed in on one of his own. good work.


----------



## technoicon

Hi guys,

yep a date would be nice as i'm due on the 6th of april. should hopefully be able to make it.. haha i'm dreaming i think. lol

awesome


----------



## Hatchy

I spoke to a very drunk Jayse last night who said he'd be happy to host. I doubt very much that he'd remember the discussion though. There was even talk of him putting his name on the swap list. I don't think he'd thought it through enough to realise that he'd have to brew if he wants to swap though.

Edit: I'm pretty 26/3 is locked in as the date.


----------



## technoicon

hmm case swap or hospital... damn this is going to be hard....


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Awesome Fury said:


> hmm case swap or hospital... damn this is going to be hard....


it's ok dude. i'll look after your swap beers. i promise.


----------



## Goofinder

Hatchy said:


> I spoke to a very drunk Jayse last night who said he'd be happy to host. I doubt very much that he'd remember the discussion though. There was even talk of him putting his name on the swap list. I don't think he'd thought it through enough to realise that he'd have to brew if he wants to swap though.


Yeah I seem to remember he was pretty keen on hosting the swap. 

26/3, hmm I had better start thinking about what I'm going to brew for this then.


----------



## technoicon

can i give birth at the case swap?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Awesome Fury said:


> can i give birth at the case swap?


i'd like to see that.. .i think?


----------



## technoicon

i want me kids first drink to be a hop monster.. lol


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Awesome Fury said:


> i want me kids first drink to be a hop monster.. lol


+1


----------



## technoicon

mayor of mildura said:


> +1



post count night is it?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Awesome Fury said:


> post count night is it?


+2


----------



## technoicon

so ur having 2 kids next time? :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Awesome Fury said:


> so ur having 2 kids next time? :icon_offtopic:


twice the fun!


----------



## technoicon

do i have to bring a keg for each kid?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Awesome Fury said:


> do i have to bring a keg for each kid?


yes. +3. and a randall. and some tally hoes.


----------



## technoicon

sweet. i'll make each kid carry a randall with 1kg of hops.. we'll have 2 kegs!! hahaha damn i'm gunna miss this swap


----------



## technoicon

mom shut up


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Awesome Fury said:


> mom shut up


blow it out your arse


----------



## technoicon

+5 
go brew another golden ale mate


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Awesome Fury said:


> +5
> go brew another golden ale mate


jerk


----------



## technoicon

mayor of mildura said:


> jerk


 like a g6


----------



## technoicon

btw i'm happy with a date that is after april 6.. just saying


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Awesome Fury said:


> like a g6


chk chk boom


----------



## technoicon

mayor of mildura said:


> chk chk boom



pretty sure that's off topic man.. maybe put the sign up hey.. :icon_offtopic:


----------



## technoicon

shouldnt it be ******* off topic idiot?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Awesome Fury said:


> shouldnt it be ******* off topic idiot?


ok sorry my bad.


----------



## raven19

Hatchy said:


> I don't think he'd thought it through enough to realise that he'd have to brew if he wants to swap though.



Well if the host gets one beer from each swapper as part of the benefits of hosting, then brewing a batch is not necessary! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Frank

I brewed my swap beer today. 
10 min IPA
86% Pale
7% Wheat
7% Cara aroma 
2g/L Citra
2g/L Magnum
2g/L Amarillo
2g/L Cascade

60 IBU, 6% ABV


----------



## Hatchy

That's taking organisation a bit too far isn't it? I had thought that I may bottle 2 slabs of what I was meant to be brewing today. It's a rebrew of the accidental IPA that I had on tap at the last swap.

96% bb ale
4% med crystal
columbus everywhere
1272

I mashed in at 11 this morning & didn't feel well so went & had a lie down with an alarm set. I felt worse when the alarm went off so turned it off. Over my 11 hour (so far) mash I've lost a degree. I'm not sure what was causing me to lose so much temp previously but it seems to be ok now. I don't have high hopes for this beer.


----------



## Frank

Hatchy said:


> That's taking organisation a bit too far isn't it? I had thought that I may bottle 2 slabs of what I was meant to be brewing today. It's a rebrew of the accidental IPA that I had on tap at the last swap.
> 
> 96% bb ale
> 4% med crystal
> columbus everywhere
> 1272
> 
> I mashed in at 11 this morning & didn't feel well so went & had a lie down with an alarm set. I felt worse when the alarm went off so turned it off. Over my 11 hour (so far) mash I've lost a degree. I'm not sure what was causing me to lose so much temp previously but it seems to be ok now. I don't have high hopes for this beer.


If you get this boiled tonight it should be fine, leave it to the morning and I think it may start to get a bit too sour.


----------



## np1962

With a bit of luck I'll get my swap beer down this week.
Rough numbers are

Belgian Pale Ale
60% Ale Malt
32% Pilsner
4% Carapils
4% Melanoidin
Touch of Roast Barley for colour
Slovenian Styrians @ 60 to 20IBU
1/2 gm/litre Styrians at 0
WLP500 Trappist Ale

Nige


----------



## Effect

Boston said:


> I brewed my swap beer today.
> 10 min IPA
> 86% Pale
> 7% Wheat
> 7% Cara aroma
> 2g/L Citra
> 2g/L Magnum
> 2g/L Amarillo
> 2g/L Cascade
> 
> 60 IBU, 6% ABV



Lovely, just lovely!


----------



## Hatchy

Boston said:


> If you get this boiled tonight it should be fine, leave it to the morning and I think it may start to get a bit too sour.



I ended up boiling it yesterday. It smelt ok but I reckon I'll rebrew it for the swap & avoid subjecting everyone else to my 23 hour mash beer.

I can't remember if I mentioned it earlier in the thread but I've still got one of each of the beers from the last swap. Would everyone be keen for me to bring them along to the next swap or are we likely to have more than enough beer without me doing that?


----------



## raven19

Hatchy said:


> I ended up boiling it yesterday. It smelt ok but I reckon I'll rebrew it for the swap & avoid subjecting everyone else to my 23 hour mash beer.
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned it earlier in the thread but I've still got one of each of the beers from the last swap. Would everyone be keen for me to bring them along to the next swap or are we likely to have more than enough beer without me doing that?




It could be a cracker sour brew mate!

I would be inclined to save the bottled beers for yourself and Mrs Hatch...


----------



## Hatchy

It smelt & tasted OK when I got the 1st runnings out & seemed just like a normal wort once I got it in the kettle. I'll see how it smells when I pitch it. I was going to bottle the whole batch anyway so can taste a couple before the swap & brew again if it's terrible or swap it if it's OK. I'm leaning towards a rebrew though.

There's unlikely to be a beer shortage at a swap I suppose. I'm happy to bring them along if that's what the majority want. I'm happy to drink them as well if no one wants me to bring them.


----------



## technoicon

In the words of homer.. Mmmm beer!


----------



## Hatchy

Awesome Fury said:


> In the words of homer.. Mmmm beer!



That's precisely what I was just thinking.


----------



## Nevalicious

Ok, so after attending the beer presentation last night, I've been thinking... I would love to brew a good and proper IPA (not like my piss weak attempt at it I shared around last nite  ) to use as my swap beer

Having drunk a few proper IPA's since I brewed that said IPA, I now know that it has to really quite malty aswell as hoppy. Since I've picked up a bunch of Nelson Sauvin and Pacific Gem hops, I was wondering if they'd be good in a big IPA. Has anyone has had much experience with PG?? 

Being new to AG (read: 5 brews) I'm yet to formulate a recipe myself, so I half plaugerised off AHB but tweaked a little.

60% Maris Otter
35% Munich I
5% Caraamber

OG around 1060??

Pacific Gem to 50 odd IBUs, lots of late additions or maybe some Nelson Sauvin late 

FWIW I have 400g of NS and 200g of PG. Phil will probably say use them all!!! Definitely can...

The actual recipe I'm tweaking had all the hops added hopburst style over the course of the 60 mins... I'd like to try this for depth of flavour

It will be BIAB'ed  & No chilled  

Also plenty of yeasts on hand... WLP001, WLP002, US05, S-04, Notto, Coopers Recultured, 1469, 1007

Basically, I need some help... Being fresh to AG, I could brew something dead easy, but still cock it up. So I figure why not go all out and really make a mess of it  

Any thoughts. 

Thanks fellas

Tyler


----------



## Hatchy

Nevalicious said:


> FWIW I have 400g of NS and 200g of PG. Phil will probably say use them all!!! Definitely can...



Phil would tell you to buy more hops. That's enough hops to brew with but what will you smoke while you brew?


----------



## Nevalicious

Good call... Have to have a think about that... 09 POR pellets?? Have plenty of them, Hatch, are they any good for smoking??


----------



## jbirbeck

Nevalicious said:


> Ok, so after attending the beer presentation last night, I've been thinking... I would love to brew a good and proper IPA (not like my piss weak attempt at it I shared around last nite  ) to use as my swap beer
> 
> Having drunk a few proper IPA's since I brewed that said IPA, I now know that it has to really quite malty aswell as hoppy. Since I've picked up a bunch of Nelson Sauvin and Pacific Gem hops, I was wondering if they'd be good in a big IPA. Has anyone has had much experience with PG??
> 
> Being new to AG (read: 5 brews) I'm yet to formulate a recipe myself, so I half plaugerised off AHB but tweaked a little.
> 
> 60% Maris Otter
> 35% Munich I
> 5% Caraamber
> 
> OG around 1060??
> 
> Pacific Gem to 50 odd IBUs, lots of late additions or maybe some Nelson Sauvin late
> 
> FWIW I have 400g of NS and 200g of PG. Phil will probably say use them all!!! Definitely can...
> 
> The actual recipe I'm tweaking had all the hops added hopburst style over the course of the 60 mins... I'd like to try this for depth of flavour
> 
> It will be BIAB'ed  & No chilled
> 
> Also plenty of yeasts on hand... WLP001, WLP002, US05, S-04, Notto, Coopers Recultured, 1469, 1007
> 
> Basically, I need some help... Being fresh to AG, I could brew something dead easy, but still cock it up. So I figure why not go all out and really make a mess of it
> 
> Any thoughts.
> 
> Thanks fellas
> 
> Tyler



Can't help with hopbursting, not my thing but for me late additions for an IPA like a 1060 sort of range should be in the 4g/l mark if youre a hop head and 2.5-3g/l if you like a little more balance. With that much munich you could push it a bit. 

How about a blend of your PG and NS at 3g/l at 20, 15, 10 5 and flame out So for a no-chilled version I'd shift the hopping to 10, 5, flame out cube and 'dry' hop at 3 days into the ferment. The blend I'd choose would be 2/3rds NS and 1/3rd PG but I don't like PG...it should be a ncie smack in the face with a good hit of bitterness. 

using those hops use US05 or WLP001, the english varieties which support english hops well may muddle your flavours with those hops, as will coopers and the 1007. Notto will strip flavour out as will S04.

Just my opinion...


----------



## Hatchy

Nevalicious said:


> Good call... Have to have a think about that... 09 POR pellets?? Have plenty of them, Hatch, are they any good for smoking??



I've never smoked pellets. Let us know how you go.


----------



## gone_fishing_

From here I see things will be:
[1] Numbers increase a lot and maybe we can consider two separate *man* swap lists
[2] Numbers stay as they are or increase slightly and we do the mini backup list
side swap or [3] Numbers drop and we go back to one swap list (but consider that
at the last swap, quite a few couldn't make it to the swap meet but still put beers in
for the swap).



So this is what really goes on at these "brew days"
cheers GF


----------



## Nevalicious

Rooting Kings said:


> Can't help with hopbursting, not my thing but for me late additions for an IPA like a 1060 sort of range should be in the 4g/l mark if youre a hop head and 2.5-3g/l if you like a little more balance. With that much munich you could push it a bit.
> 
> How about a blend of your PG and NS at 3g/l at 20, 15, 10 5 and flame out So for a no-chilled version I'd shift the hopping to 10, 5, flame out cube and 'dry' hop at 3 days into the ferment. The blend I'd choose would be 2/3rds NS and 1/3rd PG but I don't like PG...it should be a ncie smack in the face with a good hit of bitterness.
> 
> using those hops use US05 or WLP001, the english varieties which support english hops well may muddle your flavours with those hops, as will coopers and the 1007. Notto will strip flavour out as will S04.
> 
> Just my opinion...



Thanks RK. So just going over you're post, are you saying that a no-chilled version of this would only have late additions? There is no 60 mins addtion? Am I on the same page??

What I mean is, are you purely referring to my late additions and assuming I have made the 60 min addition already... Shit, that still doesn't look right... Maybe this



Above grain bill to 1060ish

PG & NS to 50IBU @ 60 mins

3g/L blend of PG/NS at 10, 5, Cube and the same for Dry Hopping

US05



Is that what you meant or are you saying to drop the 60min addition because of the dirty no-chilling. I'm thinking that will/may result in a higher IBU??

Sorry for all the questions, and thanks in advance, but I'd love to be able to pull this off. Never formulated any sort of recipe for AG. Just copied others verbatim

Cheers

Tyler


----------



## Tanga

gone_fishing_ said:


> From here I see things will be:
> [1] Numbers increase a lot and maybe we can consider two separate *man* swap lists
> [2] Numbers stay as they are or increase slightly and we do the mini backup list
> side swap or [3] Numbers drop and we go back to one swap list (but consider that
> at the last swap, quite a few couldn't make it to the swap meet but still put beers in
> for the swap).
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what really goes on at these "brew days"
> cheers GF



I'd love to join in, but I'm just a kit and extract brewer - not even up to steeping grains yet, and only just learning about adding my own hops. I am about to start dragging my arse along to the brewers club though, so hopefully will learn enough to participate in next years. =)


----------



## Hatchy

Tanga said:


> I'd love to join in, but I'm just a kit and extract brewer - not even up to steeping grains yet, and only just learning about adding my own hops. I am about to start dragging my arse along to the brewers club though, so hopefully will learn enough to participate in next years. =)



If you want to brew an AG batch I'm always happy to have people brew on my gear. I've got mates brewing at my place tonight, Monday & Tuesday (I'm not sure yet when I'll brew). If yr keen to come round to see an AG brewday then PM me for the address. I'm at Marleston so not far from yr place.


----------



## np1962

Tanga said:


> I'd love to join in, but I'm just a kit and extract brewer - not even up to steeping grains yet, and only just learning about adding my own hops. I am about to start dragging my arse along to the brewers club though, so hopefully will learn enough to participate in next years. =)


Tanga,
These events aren't restricted to AG brewers, just seems that they are the ones quick off the mark to get their names on the swap list.
The day/night is all about mixing with like minded people and talking beer and crap, the later in the night the more of the latter  
Check the wiki HERE for details. I'm pretty sure the date is the 26th March.
There is a back up list of those looking to do a mini swap which you may like to get involved with.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Effect

Tyler,

I reckon that grain bill looks smashing. PG is a great hop IMO, I have made a few beers with it and love using it late (I get a pineapple/nectarine aroma late). You could aim for just a little bit higher OG (1.064) and then go Dogfishhead 60 min IPA style and continuously hop in the kettle. About 1 gram per minute of hops will be enough for a 20 litre batch. So 30 grams of each NS and PG mixed and then added throughout the boil...but then dry hop with 1 gram of each hop per litre brewed...I have brewed a clone of the dogfishhead 60 min IPA and found it very well balanced in all aspects, had it on tap at the Imperial Stout brewday and the keg blew (was close to empty though)...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Tanga

Hatchy said:


> If you want to brew an AG batch I'm always happy to have people brew on my gear. I've got mates brewing at my place tonight, Monday & Tuesday (I'm not sure yet when I'll brew). If yr keen to come round to see an AG brewday then PM me for the address. I'm at Marleston so not far from yr place.



I freakin' love this place!

That's an awesome offer, last time I saw an AG brew I just came out thinking 'I could never do that'. But since then I've learnt more about yeast and hops and the properties of a few different grains - I'm almost ready to begin steeping. In a year I may be ready to take the AG step, but in the meantime I'd love to come and see a brewday. If it's at Marleston I can stay and help clean, etc, while you regale me with knowledge =).



NigeP62 said:


> Tanga,
> These events aren't restricted to AG brewers, just seems that they are the ones quick off the mark to get their names on the swap list.
> The day/night is all about mixing with like minded people and talking beer and crap, the later in the night the more of the latter
> Check the wiki HERE for details. I'm pretty sure the date is the 26th March.
> There is a back up list of those looking to do a mini swap which you may like to get involved with.
> Cheers
> Nige



A miniswap sounds ideal. How many bottles would I need for that? Even if not, then I'd still like to cruise along if I can. Talking about beer and crap (and later just crap) sounds just up my alley. =)


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Tanga said:


> I freakin' love this place!
> 
> That's an awesome offer, last time I saw an AG brew I just came out thinking 'I could never do that'. But since then I've learnt more about yeast and hops and the properties of a few different grains - I'm almost ready to begin steeping. In a year I may be ready to take the AG step, but in the meantime I'd love to come and see a brewday. If it's at Marleston I can stay and help clean, etc, while you regale me with knowledge =).
> 
> 
> 
> A miniswap sounds ideal. How many bottles would I need for that? Even if not, then I'd still like to cruise along if I can. Talking about beer and crap (and later just crap) sounds just up my alley. =)


just don't fall asleep


----------



## jonocarroll

mayor of mildura said:


> just don't fall asleep


Hey - it was nothing personal, you just went to sleep while people were watching... several others took a nap with varying degrees of obviousness.

Anyway, that texta came off, yeah? :icon_cheers: 

@Tanga - the swap is open to non-brewers as well (as in, people who aren't swapping, but are interested in seeing the goings on). However, if you think you can make something you're proud of, by all means brew up a batch and get it in the swap for feedback, as well as the opportunity to see what other people are capable/fond of.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

QuantumBrewer said:


> Hey - it was nothing personal, you just went to sleep while people were watching... several others took a nap with varying degrees of obviousness.


haha. nothing like a ahb sharpie initiation!!! 

On another note...

I'm ready to bottle my swap beer but I worked out i'm short a couple of bottles. I thought about popping over to Hatchy's to pick up a couple of bottles. But i figured it was a bit far for this time of night. I found a solution though. coopers tallies at the bottle o and i get to drink the beer. win!


----------



## Hatchy

I can't believe blokes have already brewed for the swap. I'm still not sure what I'll brew. Maltyhops brewed his swap beer at my place last night/this morning. I won't be in a hurry to brew after work again.


----------



## Effect

Boston said:


> I brewed my swap beer today.
> 10 min IPA
> 86% Pale
> 7% Wheat
> 7% Cara aroma
> 2g/L Citra
> 2g/L Magnum
> 2g/L Amarillo
> 2g/L Cascade
> 
> 60 IBU, 6% ABV



Tried this yesterday (albeit from primary, uncarbed and unclear) and this had every aspect of a 10 min IPA...the closest thing to hop heaven one can get. Aroma and flavour to die for. 

Wouldn't be surprised if Boston has to pull out of the swap for an unknown reason :lol:


----------



## jbirbeck

Nevalicious said:


> Thanks RK. So just going over you're post, are you saying that a no-chilled version of this would only have late additions? There is no 60 mins addtion? Am I on the same page??
> 
> What I mean is, are you purely referring to my late additions and assuming I have made the 60 min addition already... Shit, that still doesn't look right... Maybe this
> 
> 
> 
> Above grain bill to 1060ish
> 
> PG & NS to 50IBU @ 60 mins
> 
> 3g/L blend of PG/NS at 10, 5, Cube and the same for Dry Hopping
> 
> US05
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you meant or are you saying to drop the 60min addition because of the dirty no-chilling. I'm thinking that will/may result in a higher IBU??
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, and thanks in advance, but I'd love to be able to pull this off. Never formulated any sort of recipe for AG. Just copied others verbatim
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tyler



No still have a 60m addition but work it out after you've worked out what your IBU would be with the late hops. so if you're aiming for 100IBU and you have 60IBU from your late additions get the balance of your IBU from your bittering addition.

What I am saying ultimately is if you wanted to do a 20m addition add it later (say 10m) rather than at 20 mins

Your plan for 60m, 10m, 5m, cube and DH is good.

No-chill isn't dirty...unless you forget to clean the cube.


----------



## MaltyHops

Hatchy said:


> I can't believe blokes have already brewed for the swap. I'm still not sure what I'll brew. Maltyhops brewed his swap beer at my place last night/this morning. I won't be in a hurry to brew after work again.


Yes, many thanks to Hatchy for letting me use his brewery in a rather marathon
effort to make about 1.6 cubes of:
... 92% Pilsener Malt
... 4% Wheat Malt
... 4% Aromatic Malt
... 1kg dark brown sugar
... 90g EKG @ 60mins
to be fermented with Wyeast 1214 into a Belgian blonde style ale.
This is based on a recipe from an old AHB post I came across though
I've lost track of which it was.

On a related but less fun note, I may be without vehicle by the time
the case swap rolls around - would anyone be able to give me and
maybe 3 milk crates of beer a lift to and from the venue? This is if
the venue is going to be way out of the central metro area - I now
live in the Kent Town area.

T.


----------



## Nevalicious

With a little help from Phil and RK, I reckon I'm ready to brew my swap beer. It will be my first attempt at anything so "BIG", could be a disaster, sounds delicious though...


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Nev's Autumn 2011 Case Swap South Pacific IPA
Brewer: Tyler Henley
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.55 L
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 9.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 58.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.05 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3Grain 60.0 % 
2.36 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 35.0 % 
0.34 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (36.0 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
15.00 gm Pacific Gem [16.30%] (60 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Pacific Gem [16.30%] (10 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.90%] (10 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Pacific Gem [16.30%] (5 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.90%] (5 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.90%] (0 min) Hops - 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.90%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Pacific Gem [16.30%] (0 min) Hops - 
25.00 gm Pacific Gem [16.30%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 6.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step Add 36.00 L of water at 67.0 C 64.0 C 60 min 


Notes:
------
0 Mins hop additions are cube hops. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks fellas. It will be NC'd so expect IBU's to be a fraction higher... Not that I'll be able to tell h34r: 

Cheers

Tyler


----------



## drsmurto

Happy to lend you my plate chiller Nev, be a shame to see that many hops get dulled by no chilling.

That offer stands for any of you filthy no chillers :lol:


----------



## Nevalicious

DrSmurto said:


> Happy to lend you my plate chiller Nev, be a shame to see that many hops get dulled by no chilling.
> 
> That offer stands for any of you filthy no chillers :lol:



Great, just what I need... Another excuse to buy more gear. No doubt if I tried chilling, I'd "need" one :lol: 

Really, with all those late additions, and dry hopping it wont be too bad will it??

Actually, if you chill are you able to cube still (assuming sanitsation is up to scratch). I really rely on cubing wort. 

Nev


----------



## Goofinder

You can't (shouldn't, and it would be a pretty bad idea if you did) cube wort that has been chilled as you don't get the benefit from having hot wort in the cube. So you would just need to be ready with your yeast and fermenter to start fermenting.

Or you could just ignore the taunts and be a proud, albeit filthy, no-chiller. :beerbang:


----------



## Nevalicious

Goofinder said:


> be a proud, albeit filthy, no-chiller. :beerbang:



Sorry Smurto, for the time this looks like its the only option for Nev  Thanks but


----------



## Hatchy

The main thing that I love about no chill is that I can brew without having yeast or fermenting space ready. I'd prefer to chill but I'm nowhere near as organised as I'd like to be.


----------



## Nevalicious

Hatchy said:


> The main thing that I love about no chill is that I can brew without having yeast or fermenting space ready. I'd prefer to chill but I'm nowhere near as organised as I'd like to be.



I hate to write this but 

+1. Yeast isn't usually my problem, its always a case of brewing space and time. Brew like crazy when time permits, ferment when needed! Yes!!


----------



## raven19

I hear ya lads.

I have 4 full cubes and both fridges full with fermentors atm...!

Still keen to brew though.


----------



## Hatchy

I pitched what I thought may be my swap beer tonight. I'm buggered if I know what happened to my efficiency that day (weekend) but 32L @ 1.062 from 10kg of grain doesn't seem right somehow. Surely a 23 hour mash should give me better efficiency? I chucked 70g of columbus in with the yeast & wort hoping to hide the flaws but I can see myself brewing again for this swap.

I'll bottle the lot so I'll have 3 dozen longnecks of whatever ends up being my swap beer as well as a few stubbies to test. Do we know how many bottles we'd need for a side swap?


----------



## jonocarroll

Hatchy said:


> I'm buggered if I know what happened to my efficiency that day (weekend) but 32L @ 1.062 from 10kg of grain doesn't seem right somehow. _Surely a 23 hour mash should give me better efficiency_?


Not necessarily - depends how you sparge. I got 32L of 1.060 pre-boil from 9kg of grain, which was slightly lower than expected, but not hugely so. 2.5 hour boil fixed that right up.

Do we have a tentative location for this yet? Anyone keen enough to put up their hand?


----------



## Hatchy

Someone volunteered several pages back. By page 10 of this thread he's probably sick of us & has left AHB to take up quilting though.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

I may as well put up my obligatory winge post about bottling....

I bottled my swap beer the on Saturday. I hate bottling!!!

The amazing thing though is the sense of satisfaction when complete. Nothing like 30 full bottles to put a smile on your face. 

Bring on the swap.


----------



## glaab

i can spare a few dozen coopers longnecks if anyone wants them pm me, I'm at Croydon Pk near brewboys


----------



## MaltyHops

Hatchy said:


> ...
> Do we know how many bottles we'd need for a side swap?


Gday Hatchy,

Somehow, we need to get people to indicate whether they want to
be part of the side swap or not - including those on the backup list
(some of whom might only be interested in the main swap). 

Should we start asking/pm-ing people to indicate if they want to be
in the side swap?

Tom.

PS. Pitched the wort from the larger cube 4 days ago - decided not to
risk adding more to the wort, which measured as 1.066 and guestimating
both cubes add up to 36L, this is bang on to the beersmith calculations.


----------



## raven19

I was planning on my side swap beer to be a belgian tripel - in stubbies h34r: :lol: .

Reasoning being is: 2 Stubbies, each with a different Belgian Yeast (1388 & 3522). Plus its 10% abv, so stubbies much more appropriate.

Trust this is acceptable to fellow brewers.


----------



## Hatchy

mayor of mildura said:


> I may as well put up my obligatory winge post about bottling....
> 
> I bottled my swap beer the on Saturday. I hate bottling!!!
> 
> The amazing thing though is the sense of satisfaction when complete. Nothing like 30 full bottles to put a smile on your face.
> 
> Bring on the swap.



Bloody sook.



glaab said:


> i can spare a few dozen coopers longnecks if anyone wants them pm me, I'm at Croydon Pk near brewboys



I'm all good for bottles but will be at brewboys for a beer around 7 tomorrow if yr keen for 1 or 2.



MaltyHops said:


> Gday Hatchy,
> 
> Somehow, we need to get people to indicate whether they want to
> be part of the side swap or not - including those on the backup list
> (some of whom might only be interested in the main swap).
> 
> Should we start asking/pm-ing people to indicate if they want to be
> in the side swap?
> 
> Tom.
> 
> PS. Pitched the wort from the larger cube 4 days ago - decided not to
> risk adding more to the wort, which measured as 1.066 and guestimating
> both cubes add up to 36L, this is bang on to the beersmith calculations.



There's still a couple of months for people to drop out so I wouldn't be too concerned about a side swap yet. We'll get a better idea about any potential side swap once more blokes have bottled their swap beers.

I'll probably only have the one batch in bottles which would mean that anyone in both swaps would end up with 2 of my beers which may be 2 more than they want.



raven19 said:


> I was planning on my side swap beer to be a belgian tripel - in stubbies h34r: :lol: .
> 
> Reasoning being is: 2 Stubbies, each with a different Belgian Yeast (1388 & 3522). Plus its 10% abv, so stubbies much more appropriate.
> 
> Trust this is acceptable to fellow brewers.



You have to be difficult don't you? I give away my good coopers bottles & get bloody malt shovel bottles in return.

Seriously, I doubt anyone will mind.

& from a couple of pages back:



Awesome Fury said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> yep a date would be nice as i'm due on the 6th of april. should hopefully be able to make it.. haha i'm dreaming i think. lol
> 
> awesome



How set in stone is the date? If there's no Fury, who's going to drink the warm pint the next morning?



QuantumBrewer said:


> Snip...
> 
> Do we have a tentative location for this yet? Anyone keen enough to put up their hand?



We'd be happy to have it here again if there's no other venue available, I have 3 outside fridges now.

Widdley's last post was the one where he said may be able to host the swap which was a couple of months ago. I'm not suggesting that means that he doesn't want to host it but figured it was worth pointing out.



Widdley said:


> Second time lucky...
> I've now got a couple of tasty brews kegged under the house, so just need to build a bottle filler-upper
> 
> I can potentially offer a hosting location in the Hills @ Bridgewater... The leader of the opposition has agreed not to block it, and I'll send the offspring, dogs, and chickens to a kennel for the night so they're not a nuissance / temptation :blink:
> 
> Site has quick access via freeway (20 mins from CBD) and is close to a bus stop
> Has lots of room with no close neighbours, about 160 m2 outdoor undercover area, and a hectare of land
> Also includes all the standard necessities like power, cooking facilities, tunes, fire pump and sprinkler system at no extra cost.
> 
> Dave


----------



## levin_ae92

Out  havent had time sorry, A3k now takes my place


----------



## raven19

Hatchy said:


> You have to be difficult don't you? I give away my good coopers bottles & get bloody malt shovel bottles in return.



Well there might be some nice pick axe stubbie bottles in the set, and they are thick glass and STRONG!


----------



## Nevalicious

Thinking it might be just about time to dry hop this bad boy with 2g/L combo of Nelson Sauvin and Pacific Gem. Down to 1019... Too early??

Haven't had much experience with dry hopping... 

FWIW, I had to up the OG using a small % of LDME as I stuffed the calcs. Tastes awesome but!


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Nev's Autumn 2011 Case Swap South Pacific IPA
Brewer: Tyler Henley
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.16 L
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 9.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 58.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.38 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3Grain 60.0 % 
2.55 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 35.0 % 
0.36 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (36.0 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 
16.20 gm Pacific Gem [16.30%] (60 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
27.00 gm Pacific Gem [16.30%] (10 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
27.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.90%] (10 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
27.00 gm Pacific Gem [16.30%] (5 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
27.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.90%] (5 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
27.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.90%] (0 min) Hops - 
27.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [10.90%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
27.00 gm Pacific Gem [16.30%] (0 min) Hops - 
27.00 gm Pacific Gem [16.30%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
0.54 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 7.29 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step Add 38.88 L of water at 67.0 C 64.0 C 60 min 


Notes:
------
0 Mins hop additions are cube hops. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dont want everyone who gets one to end up drinking what tastes like lawn clippings! :lol: 

Anyone feel like throwing their hands up and saying when would be good time to dry hop??

Cheers

Tyler/Nev


----------



## legham

Just finished brewing my swap beer - Galaxy American Pale Ale.

Borrowing a friends chiller for the first time so fingers crossed it all works out.


----------



## np1962

Cleaned some bottles this morning.
Currently procrastinating prior to filling them with beer.
Will get it done and sit them somewhere nice and dark all ready for swap day.
Nige


----------



## drsmurto

Just added polyclar to my swap beer. 

That gives me a bit more time before i have to bottle it.


----------



## Hatchy

I was meant to brew my swap beer yesterday but ended up having Phil talk me into brewing a crazy beer instead. 400g of mash hops style crazy.


----------



## Kieren

Hatchy said:


> I was meant to brew my swap beer yesterday but ended up having Phil talk me into brewing a crazy beer instead. 400g of mash hops style crazy.



Sounds like a good swap beer to me.


----------



## Hatchy

Good point. I'll bottle 2 dozen longnecks & swap it assuming it doesn't turn out crap.

Are we any closer to deciding on a venue?


----------



## np1962

Hatchy said:


> Are we any closer to deciding on a venue?


Considering your suggestion from last Wednesday night.  

My swap beer in bottles, 27 longnecks and 3 pints, might try my luck at the Tanunda Show. Should carb up by judging day in this weather.

Nige


----------



## Hatchy

NigeP62 said:


> Considering your suggestion from last Wednesday night.



I didn't single you out did I? I'm pretty sure I suggested everyone there that night as a potential host. I'm surprised Glen Cooper didn't show more interest.


----------



## drsmurto

Hatchy said:


> I didn't single you out did I? I'm pretty sure I suggested everyone there that night as a potential host. I'm surprised Glen Cooper didn't show more interest.



I doubt Glenn is all that keen to host our case swap after you yelled out 'Glen, put some ******* hops in your beer' or something else similarly subtle. :lol:


----------



## Hatchy

DrSmurto said:


> I doubt Glenn is all that keen to host our case swap after you yelled out 'Glen, put some ******* hops in your beer' or something else similarly subtle. :lol:



Some may consider that to be heckling, it was meant as constructive feedback. If I know he was going to be there I would've taken some hops with me & glass hopped his beer.

I didn't really say that did I?

Edited to include Smurto's quote without which my post made less sense than the rest of my posts in this (or any other) thread.


----------



## drsmurto

Hatchy said:


> Some may consider that to be heckling, it was meant as constructive feedback. If I know he was going to be there I would've taken some hops with me & glass hopped his beer.
> 
> I didn't really say that did I?
> 
> Edited to include Smurto's quote without which my post made less sense than the rest of my posts in this (or any other) thread.



Yes you did mate.

It was after your comment about Coopers clear which contained a few expletives. I'm surprised Glen didn't come over and offer you a job on the spot.


----------



## Hatchy

Oops. I was pretty sure I had that job sewn up as well.

Maybe as an apology I'll send him an email inviting him to my next brewday. 

If he was here on Saturday I'm sure he would've pointed out to me that if it weren't for the risk of a stuck stuck mash/sparge/everything then they'd use over 10g/L of mash hops too.

Disclaimer: I actually think quite highly of Coopers but what were they thinking with clear? It taints their good name.


----------



## dcx3

$$$$


----------



## raven19

I can foresee Glenn marketing a Hatchy brand of hop flavoured ciggies. :lol:


----------



## glaab

DrSmurto said:


> 'Glen, put some ******* hops in your beer' :lol:


hehe, what a cracker!


----------



## Hatchy

raven19 said:


> I can foresee Glenn marketing a Hatchy brand of hop flavoured ciggies. :lol:



Sounds more likely than me marketing a Coopers brand of hop flavoured ciggies.


----------



## raven19

Brewed my case swap beer tonight, a Robust Porter to counter all the new world pale ales possibly being entered... h34r: 

Mschippr dropped in to see the RIMS in action too and we sampled some brews on tap and in bottles.


----------



## AussieJosh

So still no venue yet? As i said before im happy for my man land to be it...... I have a Large'ish room /shed out the back compleat with lights toilet, air con and water/sink will fit 25ish....pluss good size back yard....only catch is the power for it was shut down before i bought the house so i will need a sparky/or....just someone who knows sparky stuff to get it up and going again......am willing to pay as long as its not crazy......

O yeah....Im in Ridgehaven.


----------



## Nevalicious

AussieJosh said:


> So still no venue yet? As i said before im happy for my man land to be it...... I have a Large'ish room /shed out the back compleat with lights toilet, air con and water/sink will fit 25ish....pluss good size back yard....only catch is the power for it was shut down before i bought the house so i will need a sparky/or....just someone who knows sparky stuff to get it up and going again......am willing to pay as long as its not crazy......
> 
> O yeah....Im in Ridgehaven.


Hey Josh. What do you think needs doing in order to re-establish power to the back room... I'm a local sparky and if this ends up being a goer then I may be able to lend a hand...


----------



## AussieJosh

Not sure? it has power lines conected to it. (its not attached to the house) I have a sparky mate who for the last year said he will fix it but he is to busy/cant be [email protected]^&d!....from my understanding its somthing to do with the fuesbox? If everyone is happy with the location, message me if you can give a free quote then we can go from there...


----------



## jayse

at the very least you could run an extension lead from the house but it does not sound like a very big job anyway, if its just been disconnected at the box then I assume a simple five minute job.
Do you know why it was disconnected, was it wired up by a dodgey wog and his mate and down right dangerous and someone noticed and had it disconnected?

Since it has been disconnected a sparky would test it before reconnecting it anyway I gather, another simple job.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Leave it until swap day and then we can all have a go at jimmying it up after a couple of beers? we could use a couple of the wires to spark up our hop doobies!!


----------



## Hatchy

I like plan a better.


----------



## jonocarroll

mayor of mildura said:


> Leave it until swap day and then we can all have a go at jimmying it up after a couple of beers? we could use a couple of the wires to spark up our hop doobies!!


Jam a big bit of metal in there instead of a fuse, stage-crew style.

Power for fridges would probably be most helpful.


----------



## jayse

QuantumBrewer said:


> Jam a big bit of metal in there instead of a fuse, stage-crew style.
> 
> Power for fridges would probably be most helpful.



or wrap the paper foil from a cigarette packet around the old fuse and wack it back in.
Genuine road crew gig saver.


----------



## Nevalicious

jayse said:


> or wrap the paper foil from a cigarette packet around the old fuse and wack it back in.
> Genuine road crew gig saver.



I have never used a piece of fencing wire in an old fuse box to run my 15A welder... never h34r: 

Josh, as Jayse said... There must be a reason it was disconnected in the first place... Dodgy wog wiring etc etc

If it is the fusebox that needs an upgrade, then its too big a job for the limited amount of free time I have (read: all I do is work)... I'll swing by after work tonight (pending no after hours calls tonight) and have a gander. If it is just a simple test and reconnect, easy. Maybe not 5 mins, but relatively easy. I'll PM you now with my phone no. Give me a call with your address and what time you'll be home  

If the switchboard needs an upgrade or the like... Like your mate, sorry, cant be arsed/time etc etc. Fairly time consuming and can be a legality nightmare if I find other things wrong.

Should've got onto your mate ages ago... Sounds like he's a helpful bloke  


Tyler


----------



## AussieJosh

Cheers for popping around to have a look tonight Tyler! :icon_cheers: 

So Tyler will work out a price over the next day or two for me.

My girlfriend of 8 years (who thinks i should hurry up an get her a ring!) is concerned that im going to have 25+ drunk bogans here!? So im trying to convince her that you are all good people and will not be any trouble!? I need you all to help her belive me! Will any of you be bringing your wifes/Girlfriends along?

Right now its 50/50 after power is conected its ON! just have to twist her arm!


----------



## Malted

So looks like it might be a North Eastern gig huh? My SWMBO wont attend but MIGHT play taxi for me (but I haven't asked her yet); I imagine her begrudgingly agreeing but cripes it will cost me. I might be able to poke my ugly mug in for a look. 

I got lost in the multitude of pages of this thread; a venue has almost been fixed but has the date been fixed?


----------



## AussieJosh

26th of march i think???.....always wanted to know what a SWMBO was!....


----------



## Hatchy

AussieJosh said:


> Cheers for popping around to have a look tonight Tyler! :icon_cheers:
> 
> So Tyler will work out a price over the next day or two for me.
> 
> My girlfriend of 8 years (who thinks i should hurry up an get her a ring!) is concerned that im going to have 25+ drunk bogans here!? So im trying to convince her that you are all good people and will not be any trouble!? I need you all to help her belive me! Will any of you be bringing your wifes/Girlfriends along?
> 
> Right now its 50/50 after power is conected its ON! just have to twist her arm!



Mrs Hatchy isn't sure if she'll come due to study commitments but she definately loved having everyone here for the last one. She is a beer drinking bogan though.

With a couple of exceptions these guys are more geek than bogan. Even us bogans have got some geek about us. Can you get her to the Wheaty for locals night next week to meet some of the geeky bogan brewers?

Edited to add the quote for the second page in a row.


----------



## Nevalicious

AussieJosh said:


> Cheers for popping around to have a look tonight Tyler! :icon_cheers:
> 
> So Tyler will work out a price over the next day or two for me.
> 
> My girlfriend of 8 years (who thinks i should hurry up an get her a ring!) is concerned that im going to have 25+ drunk bogans here!? So im trying to convince her that you are all good people and will not be any trouble!? I need you all to help her belive me! Will any of you be bringing your wifes/Girlfriends along?
> 
> Right now its 50/50 after power is conected its ON! just have to twist her arm!



Easy mate. We'll have it up and running next Wednesday on my RDO. Twist SWMBO's arm, then brew your swap beer poste haste :beerbang:


----------



## AussieJosh

Hatchy, Cheers mate! My SWMBO (what does that stand for?) Likes a good beer!....she even told coopers there clear was crap! And she likes beer with FLAVOUR! On ther FB page when it was released! Haha! I was just asking if there was any girle comming so she would have someone to talk to "not that she is much of a girly girl anyway.....she can beat me in a arm wrestle...LOL! Not sure if i should be telling you all that!? :drinks: 

I dont want to get everone to excited yet.....lets sit back untill the power is on....then we can smile! Are all OK with Ridgehaven? Its about 2 mins from TTP.

Wheaty next Thur? Might be able to pull that one off!


----------



## Nevalicious

AussieJosh said:


> Hatchy, Cheers mate! My SWMBO (what does that stand for?) Likes a good beer!....she even told coopers there clear was crap! And she likes beer with FLAVOUR! On ther FB page when it was released! Haha! I was just asking if there was any girle comming so she would have someone to talk to "not that she is much of a girly girl anyway.....she can beat me in a arm wrestle...LOL! Not sure if i should be telling you all that!? :drinks:
> 
> I dont want to get everone to excited yet.....lets sit back untill the power is on....then we can smile! Are all OK with Ridgehaven? Its about 2 mins from TTP.
> 
> Wheaty next Thur? Might be able to pull that one off!



SWMBO

*S*he
*W*ho
*M*ust
*B*e
*O*beyed

And dont we all know it...

Locals night hey... Haven't been to the Wheaty in ages, might see if Desiree wants in, and we'll see what we can do


----------



## zephon

Grain ordered for my base swap beer, it's a version of my Hoppy Red Ale (American Amber) known over Christmas as "Santa's Secret Stash". Should be perfect for Autumn. :beer: 

Anyone got any long necks I can use?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

AussieJosh said:


> My girlfriend of 8 years (who thinks i should hurry up an get her a ring!) is concerned that im going to have 25+ drunk bogans here!? So im trying to convince her that you are all good people and will not be any trouble!? I need you all to help her belive me! Will any of you be bringing your wifes/Girlfriends along?
> 
> Right now its 50/50 after power is conected its ON! just have to twist her arm!



Hey Josh

It's all about how you pitch it. If you tell swmbo "a bunch of no good beer swilling bogans is coming around" then understandably she might be a bit hesitant. 

However if you say " a group of fit charming gentlemen are coming around for a beer appreciation day. It will be like a manpower meeting without Jamie Durie" then she might be more inclined to go for it. 

Don't let the truth get in the way of a good story.


----------



## raven19

mayor of mildura said:


> ...manpower meeting



:lol: Gold.

Yup, beer appreciation indeed, some appreciate it more than others.


----------



## Hatchy

On my phone so multiple quotes are a PITA. 

Who would say that coopers clear is crap? I'm disgusted!

Locals night is Wednesday 6-8.

I've got longnecks for anyone who needs some.

I wouldn't recommend outright lying to her but everyone was very well behaved at my place & even more so when you consider the amount of beer that was drunk. If she's a beer lover then it may be worth mentioning that there were 13 beers on tap at the last one. Most pubs don't have that many taps.


----------



## Goofinder

AussieJosh said:


> I dont want to get everone to excited yet.....lets sit back untill the power is on....then we can smile! Are all OK with Ridgehaven? Its about 2 mins from TTP.


Sounds good to me, I might even be able to stumble home. I don't remember it being that far to your place when I picked up the cascade rhizome.


----------



## Tanga

I'll hopefully be going. I'm not sure I really count though - I'm not particularly girly and bat for the same team as the fellas, so to speak.

I don't think I have enough beers for a swap - but I'll be bringing some of my bragot that I can hopefully get some feedback on. Only lightly hopped though. I'm not a fan of really hoppy beers so it sounds like a good thing I won't be in this swap.


----------



## AussieJosh

Hey everyone!

So i now have power in my manland! A BIG thanks to Nevalicious for hooking that up!

So if everyone is happy with Ridgehaven and we dont have a better place to do the swap? The SWMBO and myself are happy to have it here!

If everyone is ok with the location Ill Pm my address out to the swappers and to those who have already showed intrest in attending as non swappers.

Cheers.


----------



## Nevalicious

AussieJosh said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So i now have power in my manland! A BIG thanks to Nevalicious for hooking that up!
> 
> So if everyone is happy with Ridgehaven and we dont have a better place to do the swap? The SWMBO and myself are happy to have it here!
> 
> If everyone is ok with the location Ill Pm my address out to the swappers and to those who have already showed intrest in attending as non swappers.
> 
> Cheers.



I'd personally do it a little closer to the swap mate as you'll find people will pull out in the last few days... Just a thought. 

Location works for me... I'll walk stumble to my folks house up the road at the end of the night! :beerbang:


----------



## AussieJosh

Ok Thanks....

Then ill send my addy out to people a week before the swap.


----------



## Hatchy

I'm pretty sure Nev said last night that he's happy to drive around & pick everyone up because he knows where you live. That's my recollection anyway.

What do you need us to bring mate? I'm guessing you don't have a fridge in yr shed if there was no power until yesterday. I've got a fridge that's pretty light if someone with a van (Phil) or ute (Raven) wants to take it up there & bring it back. It should fit 5 kegs & a few bottles in easily enough.

I assume it would be appreciated if everyone brings a chair & glass, as well as heaps of beer & food?


----------



## AussieJosh

I have a Keg fridge, it only has one tap on it atm, might have two by case swap, So anyone that is known for making awsome beer and is willing to share, they are welcome to hook there kegs up to that fridge. Hatchy your fridge is also welcome!

Yes food would be good! 

My SWMBO is a retired chef, (now "works" for the gov) with international experience specialising in pastry (Desserts) So maybe i can bribe her to make somthing! 

And its not a shed its a rumpus room! Just ask Nevalicious!


----------



## Nevalicious

AussieJosh said:


> I have a Keg fridge, it only has one tap on it atm, might have two by case swap, So anyone that is known for making awsome beer and is willing to share, they are welcome to hook there kegs up to that fridge. Hatchy your fridge is also welcome!
> 
> Yes food would be good!
> 
> My SWMBO is a retired chef, (now "works" for the gov) with international experience specialising in pastry (Desserts) So maybe i can bribe her to make somthing!
> 
> And its not a shed its a rumpus room! Just ask Nevalicious!


True that! I see it has potential to be a brew room, rumpus room and man cave. Life as i see it...


----------



## Hatchy

I assume I won't be alone in bringing a picnic tap or 2 so if you only have 1 mounted tap then it's not a problem. We'll find a way to get the beer out of the kegs. I reckon Raven will have cricket during the day so I'll have a chat with Phil about moving my fridge unless someone else has a vehicle that can move a fridge.


----------



## drsmurto

Bottled my swap beer last night.

44 bottles of Bo Pils.


----------



## np1962

My little chesty is pretty mobile, 4 kegs, 3 taps + a picnic tap. Should be able to get that up there easily enough.

Nige


----------



## raven19

My ute should be available, only have cricket for 3 more weeks I think... so 26th March is a goer all day for me.

I have 3 party taps, and I plan on bringing 2 kegs, NEITHER of which will be a corona clone - much to Hatchy's disappointment.


----------



## Hatchy

DrSmurto said:


> Bottled my swap beer last night.
> 
> 44 bottles of Bo Pils.



Who are you & what have you done with Smurto?

How many fridges can we get away with before we kill the power again?


----------



## jonocarroll

I hope Nev's wiring is up to scratch - there's likely to be quite a few fridges I'm guessing.

I'll be bringing the port-a-keg-bar (with ice) with something tasty (hopefully my Stammtisch beer).

Food might be a good idea to prop up a little this time - with enough notice we can get quite a feed going, or we could just order in some pizzas. I'm happy to do another load of pretzels, and perhaps something dinner-ish.


----------



## Goofinder

QuantumBrewer said:


> I'm happy to do another load of pretzels...


 :beerbang: 

My keg in a bucket will likely make an appearance again, unless there's any spare fridge space going.


----------



## Nevalicious

I've just finally managed to pick up a 2nd hand Soda Stream and 3(!!!!) gas bottles for $10 bucks. My garden sprayer party keg will be coming for a ride me thinks... Holds 8lts so should be ok!


----------



## np1962

Goofinder said:


> :beerbang:
> 
> My keg in a bucket will likely make an appearance again, unless there's any spare fridge space going.


My Keezer holds 4 but I'll likely only bring 2 kegs, unless Smurto wants something to run through his beer engine and I have something very English to run through it.
Bottom line 2 keg spots free in the Keezer.
Nige


----------



## Nevalicious

NigeP62 said:


> My Keezer holds 4 but I'll likely only bring 2 kegs, unless Smurto wants something to run through his beer engine and I have something very English to run through it.
> Bottom line 2 keg spots free in the Keezer.
> Nige



Bugger the party keg... I'll bring one already carbed straight from my fridge, hopefully it'll be nearly full! Unless Smurto wants a spot, I'll take one Nige...

Pretty please :beerbang:


----------



## Hatchy

There was going to be a spot for you either way mate. I'm pretty sure I can get 5 kegs in my fridge & I'll only bring 1 or 2 (depending on whether or not Mrs Hatchy comes along).

I don't think there will be a shortage of fridge space.


----------



## drsmurto

What date is swap day? 

Right in the middle of vintage?

March is probably a write off for me.


----------



## Frank

DrSmurto said:


> What date is swap day?
> 
> Right in the middle of vintage?
> 
> March is probably a write off for me.


Ha, welcome to my old world.


----------



## speedie

are you brewing a vintage ale for the swamp meet dr


----------



## rotten

I may have put my name down pages ago for the backup swap. If it's in March I'm out. Apologies. Stonefruit harvest (not grapes, anymore) running late this year.
Cheers


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

speedie said:


> are you brewing a vintage ale for the swamp meet dr


**** off speedie. not welcome here.


----------



## Hatchy

That's a bit rough mate, if he wants to drive across the nullarbor for the swap I'm sure we'd be happy to send him the an address.

I'm guessing fury won't make it for this 1? Do you know when yr likely to get here/leave?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Hatchy said:


> That's a bit rough mate, if he wants to drive across the nullarbor for the swap I'm sure we'd be happy to send him the an address.
> 
> I'm guessing fury won't make it for this 1? Do you know when yr likely to get here/leave?


You're right Hatchy. Sorry for being so rude speedie. you are more than welcome to come. I've been lying awake at night recently struggling to sleep wondering if i should ferment hop or not. you could give me a lesson to put my mind at ease. 

Fury hasn't made his mind up but isn't confident. He is having brewing issues at the moment. His beer tastes like he has dry hopped with al foil. 
What i do depends. If fury comes i'll ninja over sat morning and go back on sunday. If he pulls out (maybe he should have done that 9 months ago h34r: ) I'll bring the ball and chain and the rug rats for a few days.

Looking forward to this. My swap beer is ready to roll but i have to get my act into gear and brew a keg beer for the swap. after reading the stamstich thing i might have a crack at that.


----------



## Hatchy

We're lucky speedie kept that thread simple & didn't mention glass hopping to throw a spanner amongst the pigeons.

Fury is obviously welcome even if he doesn't have beer to bring. If he's not there then who will finish the warm keg on the Sunday morning?


----------



## np1962

Tester of my swap beer in the fridge ready for first sampling this afternoon. 12 days from bottling to fridge.
28 days till the swap gives me time to brew again if it is crap :icon_vomit: 
If it's OK I'll chuck it in the Tanunda Show as well.
Nige


----------



## Nevalicious

NigeP62 said:


> Tester of my swap beer in the fridge ready for first sampling this afternoon. 12 days from bottling to fridge.
> 28 days till the swap gives me time to brew again if it is crap :icon_vomit:
> If it's OK I'll chuck it in the Tanunda Show as well.
> Nige




I might just do the same... I think mines been in the bottle for near on two weeks, give one a chill down and have a snifter tonight!


----------



## MaltyHops

DrSmurto said:


> What date is swap day?
> 
> Right in the middle of vintage?
> 
> March is probably a write off for me.


How many people are in this situation? I seem to recall a few people not being
able to make it in March - if it doesn't then rule out some other brewers, would
it be worth shifting the date to early April?

Can we update the swap list with peoples' availability around March/April for an
indication? I'm happy to update the list based on previous posts and any new
posts (for those who cant be arsed updating the article).




Hatchy said:


> ...
> How many fridges can we get away with before we kill the power again?


I can bring along a 25m extension cord (and more) and portable RCD (though it's
an Arlec) to access a different power circuit from the house.


Tom.


----------



## Nevalicious

MaltyHops said:


> How many people are in this situation? I seem to recall a few people not being
> able to make it in March - if it doesn't then rule out some other brewers, would
> it be worth shifting the date to early April?
> 
> Can we update the swap list with peoples' availability around March/April for an
> indication? I'm happy to update the list based on previous posts and any new
> posts (for those who cant be arsed updating the article).
> 
> 
> 
> I can bring along a 25m extension cord (and more) and portable RCD (though it's
> an Arlec) to access a different power circuit from the house.
> 
> 
> Tom.



Jeez, I hope it stays on the day originally planned, I've had to move heaps of work shit aound to get the 26th of March off standby :unsure: 

Tom, thats a great idea. Best to bring it if you can, I doubt we'll need it (20A power cct and heaps of socket outlets in the rumpus room) but its better to be safe than sorry

Nev


----------



## np1962

The proposed date, 26th March, is the ONLY date I would be able to attend, too busy before and after that and sacrificing other things to be there on the 26th.
Unfortunately no matter what date a swap is held there will be some that can't attend. If you set the date in stone 12 months in advance this will still be the case so not really any solution to it.
Nige


----------



## MaltyHops

NigeP62 said:


> The proposed date, 26th March, is the ONLY date I would be able to attend, too busy before and after that and sacrificing other things to be there on the 26th.
> Unfortunately no matter what date a swap is held there will be some that can't attend. If you set the date in stone 12 months in advance this will still be the case so not really any solution to it.
> Nige


Well, I did say _... if it doesn't then rule out some other brewers,_ :unsure: so I guess for
fairness it should stay at the 26 Mar date that was proposed a few months back.

T.


----------



## raven19

Pitched the yeast for my Robust Porter tonight. Refrac sample tasted glorious. Lots of choccy goodness.


----------



## Hatchy

Anyone want to drop round tomorrow & help me bottle my possible swap beer? Or just drink beer & talk about bottling the beer?


----------



## Nevalicious

Hatchy said:


> Anyone want to drop round tomorrow & help me bottle my possible swap beer? Or just drink beer & talk about bottling the beer?



I'm sure that can be organised for Thursday??!!

HOPS!!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Hatchy

Good point. I'd like to get it done tonight so I can get the next batch going. The 52lb of hops should keep us busy enough on Thursday.


----------



## peas_and_corn

Bottled most of my swap beer. Keg ran out before the last few bottles, you see.


----------



## Effect

Hatchy said:


> Good point. I'd like to get it done tonight so I can get the next batch going. The 52lb of hops should keep us busy enough on Thursday.



You need help with bottling? I can be there 6ish if you want? I'm going to give my swap beer a bit of a rouse in the fermenter right now, hopefully that will make sure that it has hit terminal gravity so that I (i.e. you and me) can bottle this one without any carbing issues.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Hatchy

Cool, that's pretty much exactly the response I was hoping for.


----------



## technoicon

Hatchy said:


> That's a bit rough mate, if he wants to drive across the nullarbor for the swap I'm sure we'd be happy to send him the an address.
> 
> I'm guessing fury won't make it for this 1? Do you know when yr likely to get here/leave?



I'm still not sure if i'll make it or not. should know by the end of this week. i'm also possibly buying a place around that time. just to add another thing to my list.

I should be able to do a simple APA for the swap though, using my old system.




mayor of mildura said:


> You're right Hatchy. Sorry for being so rude speedie. you are more than welcome to come. I've been lying awake at night recently struggling to sleep wondering if i should ferment hop or not. you could give me a lesson to put my mind at ease.
> 
> Fury hasn't made his mind up but isn't confident. He is having brewing issues at the moment. His beer tastes like he has dry hopped with al foil.
> What i do depends. If fury comes i'll ninja over sat morning and go back on sunday. If he pulls out (maybe he should have done that 9 months ago h34r: ) I'll bring the ball and chain and the rug rats for a few days.
> 
> Looking forward to this. My swap beer is ready to roll but i have to get my act into gear and brew a keg beer for the swap. after reading the stamstich thing i might have a crack at that.



i'd really like to stick to the not pulling out. 




Hatchy said:


> We're lucky speedie kept that thread simple & didn't mention glass hopping to throw a spanner amongst the pigeons.
> 
> Fury is obviously welcome even if he doesn't have beer to bring. If he's not there then who will finish the warm keg on the Sunday morning?



can you just put it in a bottle and post it to me? 
hahahaha


----------



## raven19

If only my swap beer was finished fermenting, I could drop it off with some dirty bottles, then drop back in the next day to pick up my freshly cleaned and bottled beers...  (seems unlikely though...)


----------



## Hatchy

Swap beer bottled, 2 cartons of longnecks, 2 stubbies & an almost full keg.



Phillip said:


> You need help with bottling? I can be there 6ish if you want? I'm going to give my swap beer a bit of a rouse in the fermenter right now, hopefully that will make sure that it has hit terminal gravity so that I (i.e. you and me) can bottle this one without any carbing issues.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



Let me know when is a good time for you.



raven19 said:


> If only my swap beer was finished fermenting, I could drop it off with some dirty bottles, then drop back in the next day to pick up my freshly cleaned and bottled beers...  (seems unlikely though...)



If you want a hand bottling I'm happy to lend a hand. It's way less hassle with 2 people.


----------



## AussieJosh

Just bottled my swap beer! I guess it would be AG Dark ale? well its dark anyway! Also put a couple of mortine bombs in the rumpus room to kill the MASSIVE red backs and anything else that was in there!
As for how many fridges i can run....? I have no idea!? Nev would know more about that then me, But id say a couple. if its warm i might have the AC on. Maybe if a lot of people are brining Kegs we might need some buckets or eskis with ice.


----------



## Nevalicious

Tasted my South Pacific IPA swap beer last night... 

Its my first attempt at anything this BIG (1.060, 60 odd IBUs and lots of late hops (236g in 25L batch))

In the bottle two weeks and its freakin glorious! Malty, hoppy as and carbonation seems spot on. I may have fluked this...

I picked up some more Pacific Gem off Nige to do this again for myself, but I'll keg it instead. Really, really happy. Almost don't wanna swap it. Almost wanna drink the lot myself :icon_drunk: 

But, I really am a nice guy. So I'll share it :icon_cheers: 

Nev


----------



## Goofinder

Just bottled my swap beer, a Brown Porter. Looks like my swap beer might be drinkable in time for the swap for once.


----------



## np1962

Going to try another bottle of mine now, if it's as bad as the first I tried it will be brew time for me tomorrow night, something English, ferment, keg, CPBF, ready to drink by swap day.
Doable!


----------



## gunna

Unfortunately I can't make it on the 26th. (Ulysses AGM in Newcastle. )
Hopefully, will be able to attend the next one.

Cheers


----------



## Hatchy

gunna said:


> Unfortunately I can't make it on the 26th. (Ulysses AGM in Newcastle. )
> Hopefully, will be able to attend the next one.
> 
> Cheers



Are you still planning on swapping? You can either drop yr beers off at Josh's place earlier (assuming he doesn't mind) or get them to someone elses place beforehand. I'm pretty sure Raven had several lots of beers last time.

I got almost a full keg of my swap beer after I'd bottled the 2 cartons & a couple of stubbies for tasters. It's tasting pretty good after a week in the keg.


----------



## AussieJosh

I would not mind if gunna would like to swap and droped his beers off at my place early, Also that goes for any other swapers who would like to swap but think they may not be able to make it. If thats ok with everyone else? Or we can just bring people in from the back up list?


----------



## Nevalicious

NigeP62 said:


> Going to try another bottle of mine now, if it's as bad as the first I tried it will be brew time for me tomorrow night, something English, ferment, keg, CPBF, ready to drink by swap day.
> Doable!



Call it Niges Something English!

I love the optimism... Shame the Belgian didn't turn out as expected... Still drinkable or is it lawn fertiliser?? :icon_vomit:


----------



## np1962

Nevalicious said:


> Call it Niges Something English!
> 
> I love the optimism... Shame the Belgian didn't turn out as expected... Still drinkable or is it lawn fertiliser?? :icon_vomit:


Had another bottle, got a couple more spares so I'll hang on to it and see. SWMBO wasn't disgusted when she had a taste. Trying to decide if it is chlorophenols or just phenols from high ferment temp.
I'll brew another beer in case.
Nige


----------



## Effect

Bottled my batch on Sunday with Hatchy. Was 3 times as easy bottling with a helper than by yourself. So swapping but unsure about wether I can make the actual swap...

Is there a place where I can just take a keg or two and they bottle it for me? I asked ubrewit if they could can a batch for me, for some reason they wouldn't have a bar of it...strongly against the idea...don't know why they would say no to business, I would get heaps of beer canned there if I could.

Shut (as they say in nz), I should probably start thinking what I'll put into the winter swap...


----------



## raven19

My Robust Porter is tasting nice out of the fermentor, and shall be bottled this week for sure.


----------



## np1962

raven19 said:


> My Robust Porter is tasting nice out of the fermentor, and shall be bottled this week for sure.


My Belgian also tasted good out of the fermenter


----------



## Hatchy

Phillip said:


> Bottled my batch on Sunday with Hatchy. Was 3 times as easy bottling with a helper than by yourself. So swapping but unsure about wether I can make the actual swap...
> 
> Is there a place where I can just take a keg or two and they bottle it for me? I asked ubrewit if they could can a batch for me, for some reason they wouldn't have a bar of it...strongly against the idea...don't know why they would say no to business, I would get heaps of beer canned there if I could.
> 
> Shut (as they say in nz), I should probably start thinking what I'll put into the winter swap...



Even a drunk helper is better than bottling by yourself?


----------



## np1962

Second opinion on my beer says "F*#ken Sh^t, tip that crap out!" :icon_vomit: 

Is it any wonder I hate bottling, was a nice beer in the fermenter but must of picked something up while priming and bottling.
Will have to weigh up my options, don't really want to pull out but not sure I can get another ready in time even with a Best After date.
Damn it!

Nige


----------



## Goofinder

Crap.

I was just out crushing the grain for my Stammtisch Challenge beer so I can brew tomorrow when I get home from work when I realised that the swap is about 2 weeks away, and I'm going to be away for about 2 weeks of that time. Plus, I'm currently booked on the 4:15pm flight on the Friday before back from Perth which I'm not going to make since I'll be on a ship that isn't due to berth until around that time meaning I'll have to catch the 8:30am flight back on the Saturday morning. Which gets in at 1:55pm.

So, it seems that my Stammtisch Challenge beer won't be in the challenge, unless it happens to be finished by next weekend (US-05 at ~20C, so not impossible but I will need to bottle a few so I want to be sure it's done) in which case I might be able to keg it in the ~30 hours I will be back in Adelaide for. I might just put in the last bottle of a similar beer I brewed a while back and see how it fares instead.

I will probably need to drop my case swap beers off the weekend before as well because I can't see myself getting to the swap until around 3:30 at the absolute earliest.


----------



## raven19

2 week case swap beer can be done chaps. I was a 'victim' of infection last swap and got a subsequent brown ale made in 2 weeks. Slightly higher ferment temp than I wanted - and in hindsight I should have kept temps lower initially then ramped up towards the end of fermentation (JZ style).

QB liked the big malt hit, but others were less impressed with the slightly higher esters.

An english mild can be cranked out (as can a bitter) in a short time period. Grain to brain in 7 days in true Butters style.


----------



## technoicon

raven19 said:


> 2 week case swap beer can be done chaps. I was a 'victim' of infection last swap and got a subsequent brown ale made in 2 weeks. Slightly higher ferment temp than I wanted - and in hindsight I should have kept temps lower initially then ramped up towards the end of fermentation (JZ style).
> 
> QB liked the big malt hit, but others were less impressed with the slightly higher esters.
> 
> An english mild can be cranked out (as can a bitter) in a short time period. Grain to brain in 7 days in true Butters style.




7 days, pfft.. it's old by 7 days.. hahahaha


----------



## np1962

Get an early start tomorrow and brew a replacement beer, a Dunkelweizen, into bottles in a week. Should be ready to drink a week after the swap. 
Need to get my Stammtisch beer into a fermenter also.
Nige


----------



## AussieJosh

Come on boys you can do it! Anyone that wants to drop off a swap beer early pm me so we can arange a time i will be home.
I have brewed one swap Ag beer i am just hoping its drinkable! Its a bonus if its awsome!


----------



## Nevalicious

AussieJosh said:


> Its a bonus if its awsome!



Bonus for everyone else!!! Mine tasted awesome two weeks into the bottle, hope it too doesn't develop anything... :unsure:


----------



## Nevalicious

Phillip said:


> unsure about wether I can make the actual swap...



Say it isn't so... Why not mate...??



Phillip said:


> I should probably start thinking what I'll put into the winter swap...



What is this winter swap you talk about??


----------



## Ross

Bugger!!!

Just seen this thread after booking my flight to Adelaide for a bit of R&R from Sunday 27th
will be in adelaide for 3 nights catching up with an old Grumpies forum guy "Metters" from WA if you remember him.
Hopefully a few of you will be sober enough to catch up for a few beers while we're in town.

cheers Ross


----------



## np1962

Ross said:


> Bugger!!!
> 
> Just seen this thread after booking my flight to Adelaide for a bit of R&R from Sunday 27th
> will be in adelaide for 3 nights catching up with an old Grumpies forum guy "Metters" from WA if you remember him.
> Hopefully a few of you will be sober enough to catch up for a few beers while we're in town.
> 
> cheers Ross


I'll be busy on the Sunday recovering but from Monday I will be holidaying working out of the Hilton in the city for the International Rugby 7's.
Drinks from 5 each night at Charlie's Bar in the Hilton, actually quite a good range of beers at normal prices. Usually up for a walk to the Kings later in the evening or the Wheaty if I am up to the tram ride.
7.00am management meetings can be tough though :lol: 
Will be a big couple of weeks with Schooey in town the following week.
Nige


----------



## legham

Damit.

as soon as I want to brew for somthing other than my own gut things go wrong.

Never had a stuck ferment before and now for the last three attempts at my case swap beer they haven't got passed 1.020!!!

Tried every thing in the book and can't get it going. 

Luckily I had a NC cube sitting around from a brew a few months back. If all goes well I will have a swap beer but it will be untested and have a best after date.

Legham.


----------



## dj1984

well im going to have to pull out, have not brewed since i sprained and fractured my foot which is about two months ago....

On the up side im brewing again for the first time in a while on sunday, an english rye ipa.


----------



## raven19

QuantumBrewer said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showarticle=152



Please keep the article updated folks with brewers dropping out it would be nice to know how many bottles we need or if there will be a backup mini swap even required.


----------



## dj1984

have updated the list and the next one up is glaab, if he wants to slot himself in there go for it..

I have added myself to the attend list and will try get it off work..


----------



## Effect

Nevalicious said:


> Say it isn't so... Why not mate...??



Work...just don't know what I will be doing to be honest...I also plan on having a month off of drinking after this saturday which is going to clash with this event...I'm just not a definite at the moment.



Nevalicious said:


> What is this winter swap you talk about??




We normally only have 2 swaps a year, winter and summer. The last swap had so much quality beers in it that we were so keen to have an autumn swap...the winter swap will most probably be going ahead. So far I am thinking of doing a stout <_< boring I know...will try and do a american style stout though...

Cheers
Phil

PS: your cpa clone was such a cracker mate...so have to brew one ASAP...which is great timing since nige is doing an order for the aussie ale through whitelabs. Might even bottle them up in some coopers bottles from hatchy...


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Well...

Kegged my swap keg/stamstich beer today. Added hops to keg. seems ok so far. will be bringing my portakeg (plastic bin and picnic tap) to this swap. 

Fury has gotten his act into gear so at the very least he will be swapping. His swap beer is pretty tasty too (cheers for the sample mate). 

hope this is another good one!!


----------



## Goofinder

I'm only going to be able to make it to the actual swap for a couple of hours as the Mrs has booked herself in for a night out on the day of the swap and with me leaving her with the girls for 3 of the next 4 weeks I can't really complain too much. A bit annoying what with the swap being so close to home but there's not much I can do about it. Might have to just bring a shot glass so I can get around to tasting all the beers on offer.

My beer will be in the swap however and the early tasters (bottled from primary, most of the batch also went into secondary for a week or so) have been pretty good. Stammtisch beer has just been pitched but I suspect it will be not quite be ready for the day.


----------



## drsmurto

Ross said:


> Bugger!!!
> 
> Just seen this thread after booking my flight to Adelaide for a bit of R&R from Sunday 27th
> will be in adelaide for 3 nights catching up with an old Grumpies forum guy "Metters" from WA if you remember him.
> Hopefully a few of you will be sober enough to catch up for a few beers while we're in town.
> 
> cheers Ross



That's right in the middle of vintage for me but will try and get into town for a beer or 7.

As for the swap, tasted my contribution last night.

I should confess now that I am giving you an experiment.......  

I've been playing around with adjusting the mash pH when brewing a bo pils. This beer used brewing salts to drop the pH. I think it looks, smells and tastes very nice but the extra salts are probably pushing it more towards a german pilsner. The bitterness is more aggressive which is one of the major differences between a bo and german pils.


----------



## raven19

DrSmurto said:


> I've been playing around with adjusting the mash pH when brewing a bo pils.



We are happy to be your testers/samplers, as long as you can drink it too.


----------



## AussieJosh

I am so looking forward to Drsmurtos Pils! I hear he makes great beer! Will be making his Golden ale on tue.


----------



## glaab

I ave removed my name from the back up swap list [bigholty was next on list] but would like to attend, can someone update the article with the date and loc?, cheers


----------



## zephon

Bottled my swap beer today (first time bottling in ages, I think it went OK). 

Tasting good out of the fermenter, dry hop character different than I usually get from keg hopping but I'm looking forward to trying the carbed up result.

Realised today that I'm double booked on a wine tour on case swap day but my beer will get there one way or the other (QB I might be volunteering you) and I'll endeavour to be there post wine tasting to get stuck into a few beers.


----------



## MaltyHops

> ... can someone update the article with the date and loc?, cheers


Normally, the host will send the location info to those involved by PM
near the day of the event - probably not a good idea for the host's
address to be posted in a public forum.

I've updated the list moving BigHolty to spot #3 and updating the back list.



Hatchy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> MaltyHops said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Somehow, we need to get people to indicate whether they want to
> be part of the side swap or not - including those on the backup list
> (some of whom might only be interested in the main swap).
> 
> Should we start asking/pm-ing people to indicate if they want to be
> in the side swap?
> 
> 
> 
> There's still a couple of months for people to drop out so I wouldn't be too concerned about a side swap yet. We'll get a better idea about any potential side swap once more blokes have bottled their swap beers.
Click to expand...

Ok, only about 2 weeks to go so I think we need to get the side swap sorted out
in terms of:
<> who on the main list are interested in taking part - note that these people only
need to provide extra bottles to cover the people on the back up list (see below)

<> who on the backup list would be interested in taking part with the side swap.



Hatchy said:


> I'll probably only have the one batch in bottles which would mean that anyone in both swaps would end up with 2 of my beers which may be 2 more than they want.
> ...


I hadn't thought of this before and it's good you brought this up - I had thought
there was some way to integrate the side swap with the main swap without this
problem and I think it can be done as follows:

<> those on the main swap list wanting to side swap only need to provide extra
bottles for those on the backup list in the side swap

<> those on the backup list in the side swap provide enough bottles for those on
the main list and backup list in the side swap

This example shows how this could work.

Main swap list -  indicates those in side swap
A
B  <AA><BB><CC>
C
...
I
J  <AA> <BB> <CC>
K  <AA> <BB> <CC>
...
X
Y
Z

Backup swap list in side swap
AA <AA> <BB> <CC> <B> <J> <K>
BB <AA> <BB> <CC> <B> <J> <K>
CC <AA> <BB> <CC> <B> <J> <K>

The <zz> indicates a bottle from swapper "zz" - am I overlooking anything obvious?

So I don't think it would be a big impost on the main list swappers to stump up
an extra four bottles (at this stage) and get back an extra four bottles to taste
so how about it? The more main list swappers taking part, the more worthwhile
it will be for the backup swappers to take part in.

So ... can those on the main list and backup list interested in the side swap please
update the article accordingly (or pm me and I can update it).

Tom.


----------



## Frank

I understand the whole posting address on the net, but could someone put up who is hosting and the suburb. Too late to go back and work out who has the last dib on location. It was in Sterling then Jayses now in the NE suburbs I think. 
Tom, only 4 names on the backup now, I am confident we will have last minute drop outs like normal.


----------



## AussieJosh

Hey as far as i know i will be hosting the event. Im in Ridgehaven in the North east of Adelaide, Its about 2 mins drive from TTP. I will PM all people on the list with my addy in the next 3 days. I figure that way i can get back to you all with how many replys i get. this is my first case swap, I welcome anyone who has been to them before or been the host, and has any advise they can give me or would like to come a day or 3 early to set up kegs and stuff just let me know i am open...


----------



## MaltyHops

Boston said:


> I understand the whole posting address on the net, but could someone put up who is hosting and the suburb. Too late to go back and work out who has the last dib on location. It was in Sterling then Jayses now in the NE suburbs I think.
> Tom, only 4 names on the backup now, I am confident we will have last minute drop outs like normal.


Hi Jeff,

I think AussieJosh is on track to host the swap ... yep, he beat me to it.

Down to four on the backup list - I know - just trying to cater for the worst case
- who knows, maybe there are some lurkers around who might get interested in
swapping.

T.


----------



## Hatchy

Probably need to get Mrs Hatchy off the the list unless someone knows a super quick brew, ferment & bottle tactic. I "helped" her to brew & forgot the choc malt for her choc porter. It isn't even in a fermenter yet. I'm not able to be in a side swap. I have 24 longnecks & 2 stubbies of my beer. The stubbies are my stammtisch entry.

Last swap I put my address & mobile number on the article a couple of days before the swap. The articles section isn't public, you have to be a member to see it. Having said that, I remember a few blokes being surprised that I did that.


----------



## np1962

Having delivered some hops to Josh the other day I have one question.
Where the f#@k is the door? :blink: 
Nige


----------



## AussieJosh

Ha! that the best bit about my house Nige! No front door! ha! Well there is but you gotta open the roller door to get in to the courtyard to get in the front door.  Thanks for dropping off the hops!


----------



## Nevalicious

AussieJosh said:


> Ha! that the best bit about my house Nige! No front door! ha! Well there is but you gotta open the roller door to get in to the courtyard to get in the front door.  Thanks for dropping off the hops!



Your yard is all tidied up mate???


----------



## AussieJosh

LOL what a question! Why you wanna help me do some gardening?  yer i am planing on getting rid of them 6ft weeds tomorrow, might mow the lawns and get the whipper snipper out! Got a mid stregth pils on tap will do some work in the yard and will put some bets on the cup!


----------



## Housecat

Hey all, I'd like to come an check it out, pending my study needs for that week! I don't have any beer to swap though 

HC


----------



## Hatchy

That isn't a problem mate. I reckon there's a non swapping attendees list.


----------



## raven19

Bottled my Robust Porter2 tonight. 24 Longnecks with 2 spare stubbies for me. Damn, I should have made it a bigger batch! Big black and chocolaty at 6% abv.

Not sure I will be able to attend, but my beers will be there for swapping.


----------



## AussieJosh

Hey swappers! Are you getting EXCITED!? With just over a week and a half to go I thought over the next day or so ill start sending out my addy to swappers so we can get an idea of how many people can come on the day. as i said before if you cant make it on the day but want to drop off your swap beer before the day just let me know. So maybe we should start thinking about who is bringing what food!? Im happy to get snags and Bread/rolls..... Also what time do you think this should start on the day? 12pm? before that? later then that....?


----------



## Nevalicious

AussieJosh said:


> Hey swappers! Are you getting EXCITED!? With just over a week and a half to go I thought over the next day or so ill start sending out my addy to swappers so we can get an idea of how many people can come on the day. as i said before if you cant make it on the day but want to drop off your swap beer before the day just let me know. So maybe we should start thinking about who is bringing what food!? Im happy to get snags and Bread/rolls..... Also what time do you think this should start on the day? 12pm? before that? later then that....?



Never had the pleasure of attending one before mate, but I'd say things start to kick off around 12pm to 1pm. I wont be there till a few hours after that I reckon. Seems everyone has something I need to be at that day. I will be there with bells on after that though!!

Josh, nah, you can do the gardening... I have enough of my own to look after :icon_cheers:  

I can probably bring some homemade meatballs or something.... I'll get my missus into the kitchen and get her to whip something up, as my culinary skills leave alot to be desired...


----------



## AussieJosh

mmmmmm meatballs! I hope with a little spice! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Hatchy

12 sounds good to me. I'll have a chat to Mrs Hatchy about food, she'll have to organise that if we want something edible. I'm thinking curry.


----------



## drsmurto

I need to get my beer to you asap as i doubt i will be able to make the swap. 

Can you PM me your address/phone so i can organise a drop off?


----------



## Hatchy

I may have to be a non swapping attendee. I just had 1 of my testers & it's pretty bad. The other one is in the freezer so I'll see how that one goes.


----------



## raven19

Can Hatchy punch out a Butters inspired bitter or mild in 7 days, keg and CPBF - will be good for drinking in 10 days time at the swap yeah?

Grain to brain in 7 days :icon_cheers: 

(sorry to hear it aint tasting great mate)


----------



## legham

Not good to see hatchy :unsure: 

I hope thats not me too!


----------



## Nevalicious

Hatchy said:


> I may have to be a non swapping attendee. I just had 1 of my testers & it's pretty bad. The other one is in the freezer so I'll see how that one goes.




Good excuse for me to try another of mine... I bloody hope all is well... Just chucked one in the fridge myself for tasting later on tonight!

That sucks Hatchy. Is that the one you had on tap the day the hops were packaged up...?? Stammtisch challenge beer??


----------



## Hatchy

It tastes OK but it's way overcarbed. I'm thinking I could knock the caps off & recap them, either that or put a warning on the bottle. I've got a suspicion that I'm not letting my beers finish which is causing my bottled beers to be overcarbed.

Edit:



Nevalicious said:


> That sucks Hatchy. Is that the one you had on tap the day the hops were packaged up...?? Stammtisch challenge beer??



Yep, same beer. The keg is still OK. I took the tap off it this arvo so I can take the keg to the judging/swap.


----------



## Nevalicious

Hatchy said:


> I took the tap off it this arvo so I can take the keg to the judging/swap.



I love the discipline! I'll provide feedback later on this evening on how I think mine is tasting... Although, my opinion probably has no cache so...

edit: cos I'm a bit of a minda


----------



## AussieJosh

I wanna taste these beers you guys think are crap! I will taste mine on sat, that will be two weeks in the bottle.....If its crap to bad! haha! Fingers crossed its not! If you do it in the next day or so i think there is still enough time for a quick brew and bottle.....just will not be able to drink it for a few weeks after the swap.


----------



## AussieJosh

Hey guys! i just sent out my details to the swappers, back up swappers and the people on the interested in attending lists. I hope you all got them?

There were 2 people i could not find as members.....one from the main list (bigholty) and one from the back up list (rustyc30) ???

Anyway hope everyone got the PM and is gearing up for the big day!


----------



## np1962

Message received. bigholty is known as bigh

Josh,
What kind of cremation facilities do you have?


----------



## zephon

AussieJosh said:


> Hey guys! i just sent out my details to the swappers, back up swappers and the people on the interested in attending lists. I hope you all got them?



Got it Josh. Thanks!


----------



## AussieJosh

Nige I have two 4 burner BBQ's One with a flat plate and the other is half BBQ grill and half flat plate, also a weber.


----------



## Amin

I am now first on the back up list,

I'm happy to swap, the only issue I have is a variety of circumstances mean that I have 20 long necks of a beer I'm happy to swap- my first AG an APA. I've got another overhopped mid strength (still carbing) that I'm not terribly confident about giving away but if four people are willing to take that or a long neck of coopers I'm happy to step in.


----------



## raven19

Cricket presentations have been postponed = Raven should now be attending. Giggidy!


----------



## AussieJosh

Amin..... I would be happy for you to join us as a swapper with 20 of your own brews plus 4 coopers long necks if the other swappers dont mind? On the swap list spot number 23 is empty.....so i guess that means there is a spot for one more?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Amin said:


> I am now first on the back up list,
> 
> I'm happy to swap, the only issue I have is a variety of circumstances mean that I have 20 long necks of a beer I'm happy to swap- my first AG an APA. I've got another overhopped mid strength (still carbing) that I'm not terribly confident about giving away but if four people are willing to take that or a long neck of coopers I'm happy to step in.


? over hopped? i'm confused. I didn't know there was such a thing  bugger the coopers and put in this one in. i'd be happy to have a crack at that.


----------



## gunna

AussieJosh said:


> I would not mind if gunna would like to swap and droped his beers off at my place early, Also that goes for any other swapers who would like to swap but think they may not be able to make it. If thats ok with everyone else? Or we can just bring people in from the back up list?



Thanks AussieJosh. Been away for a bit and noticed that I was still on the list of swappers after receiving your PM today. As I bottle my brews my intention had been to present 2 stubbies of different styles of brews. Alas, thinking that I would not be there and not aware of this alternative (duh!) I had started drinking one of said brews  
So.....
If OK with all, will drop off at your place (this weekend & at a suitable time) a bit of a mixture of 24 stubs English Brown Ale, 16 Aussie Pale ale ( was 24  ) & 8 of the good Dr's Golden ale.
FYI the caps are labelled with the bottled date as well as - JWBA*24, CPA*16 and DSGA*8 & the brews are my AG No's 5, 4, & 6

Cheers


----------



## raven19

Based on recent history, it is highly likely a few more swappers will drop out too. I hope I am wrong though!


----------



## np1962

raven19 said:


> Based on recent history, it is highly likely a few more swappers will drop out too. I hope I am wrong though!


I too hope you are wrong Raven, BUT I still don't have anything in the bottle  
Hope to keg a Dunkelweizen early next week, carb and CPBF if all good.
Will need an empty keg and some CO2 first though. May have to take something round to Muckey's tomorrow and get him and butters to give me a hand.
Nige


----------



## jayse

I might be availible to come judge the stamm challenge in the early part of the day but does not look like I can stay for the swim through ATM.


----------



## np1962

Have the awful feeling I won't be swapping. Sample has same taste as last beer. Will try again in morning in case I am just being paranoid and decide then. Either way I will be there with 2 or 3 drinkable kegs and my party hat on  
Nige


----------



## AussieJosh

Nige can i have all your beer you make that you do not like!?


----------



## Amin

Is it possible to get a lift with anyone from the west/city area?


----------



## gone_fishing_

Sheet....all the way up north....hope butters or his mates muckey or domonsura aren't coming.....could be some deaths on the day....
gf


----------



## np1962

AussieJosh said:


> Nige can i have all your beer you make that you do not like!?


Thankfully I don't have too many. 
I seem to have a problem with one particular fermenter at the moment. It's seen it's last beer!
Nige

P.S. GF go gf!


----------



## AussieJosh

Its not North! Its North East!


----------



## Hatchy

I'm not sure if it was mentioned in previous pages but is there room to roll swags out at yr place Josh? I don't plan on driving home that night.

Amin, we should be OK to give you a lift up there but don't plan on heading back that night, do you have a swag?

It looks like getting my fridge up there & back may be a hassle so I'll probably bring 2 kegs in an esky with ice.


----------



## gone_fishing_

hey settle down gentlemen, jokes...just jokes
gf going gf


----------



## np1962

Hatchy, 
There's always room to pitch the tent across the road in the park.  

GF,
Too many problems start with bad jokes on here.  

Nige


----------



## Amin

Hatchy said:


> I'm not sure if it was mentioned in previous pages but is there room to roll swags out at yr place Josh? I don't plan on driving home that night.
> 
> Amin, we should be OK to give you a lift up there but don't plan on heading back that night, do you have a swag?
> 
> It looks like getting my fridge up there & back may be a hassle so I'll probably bring 2 kegs in an esky with ice.



cheers, if can leave my beers with you to pick up later I'll probably just catch the bus back.


----------



## np1962

OK I am officially out of the swap part of the proceedings  
Good news is I think I know where the infection is coming from, one more fermenter for the garden.
I'll try make up for it by bringing the remains of my Black IPA and the Mild that did well at Tanunda. 
My Stammtisch Ale will also be in a Keg and I will bring some meaty things for the barbie.
I'll bring my Keezer and there will be room for a keg or two, I think Nev wants one slot.
Only a week to go!

Nige


----------



## Hatchy

That sucks mate. My swap beer is slightly odd, the testers gushed but when we poured them they weren't overcarbed in the glass. I'm not sure how that works but I don't think it's a good enough reason to pull out though.

It looks like we've got less than 25 swappers so Josh will get 2 of everyone's beer.

I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## AussieJosh

Anyone that wants to stay the night can stay in the rumpus room, it's not perfect a little old an run down, I think the last owners were ready to knock it down that's why Nev had to hook the power back up. Anyway it's large enough for a a number of people to sleep in, does not leak, has air con, sink and toilet.

Not sure how many fridges are coming along? But mine will be in there and it has a tap, also I have a large esky, the iga across the creek sells ice.


----------



## Goofinder

Current schedule has the ship I'll be on getting to the wharf at 1300 next Friday meaning I should be able to make the 1615 flight home from Perth and thus be ready to go for a midday start at the swap on Saturday. Still going to have to head home around 7ish to look after the girls though.

I'll be tasting my swap beer again tonight and see how it's going. Stammtisch beer I should be able to keg next Saturday morning and will hopefully be able to get it cold in time. If not I'll grab a random keg out of the fridge and bring that.

I might hit Helena up for some more Baklava if anyone's interested, otherwise I don't know what sort of food I'll bring.


----------



## levin_ae92

well I was considering adding my self to the backup list pending how a batch I bottled last weekend was shaping up, but I didnt have high hopes as all i could smell after bottling was ethyl acetate, I just chilled down a sample and yep its still there big time, so no go  I will be rocking up with my stammtisch and ill bring along a bottle of bock and a couple of bottles of raspberry wheat to share around.

Oh and what time is the stammtisch judging going down?


----------



## drsmurto

Looks like i will be making an appearance afterall. A few hours only but enough time to swap beers, drink all your beer and then bugger off before the hop smoking.

So the ringburner chicken(tm) will be there - if you haven't had it yet then you're in for a treat!

Bloody vintage has been delayed, again. Will the grapes ever ripen is the biggest question, my bet is no. That will help the grape glut for now.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Good stuff Smurto. Can you put a bit more chilli in your chicken this time. make it more like a ring numbing chicken.


----------



## AussieJosh

Cracked a long neck of my case swap beer tonight to see if it was any good.........
After 2 weeks it tasted fine! No infection or offensive flavours, so im happy about that. It is a AG dark ale with east kent goldings and Cascade.


----------



## legham

Im letting the Team down. Sorry guys but I just took myself off the swaping list. For some reason the last five attempts at a swap beer ( yes Ive tried 5 times ) have failed to ferment all the way out.

Been brewing for 2 years, never happened before then 5 times in a row????

I will still be attending so look forward to meeting some of you guys and maybe find out what the F$#@ is going on!

Legham


----------



## Goofinder

Cracked open one of my swap beers last night and it was reasonable. I'm in.


----------



## drsmurto

mayor of mildura said:


> Good stuff Smurto. Can you put a bit more chilli in your chicken this time. make it more like a ring numbing chicken.



It burns on the way out, not on the way in, hence the name.....

A numb ring, now that WOULD be an achievement.

*checks freezer. spots a bag of red habaneros. insert mad scientist laugh*

Challenge accepted. B)


----------



## dj1984

pitty im not going to be able to make it now, i have some trinidad scorpions and 7pod-Brain strain chillis that would sure heat things up a little


----------



## drsmurto

3 spaces now on the swap list and 4 swappers on the standby list.......

Any of the standby swappers want to bump themselves up to official swapper?


----------



## AussieJosh

Gunna came around today and droped off his swap beers! Im getting excited!


----------



## Hatchy

DrSmurto said:


> 3 spaces now on the swap list and 4 swappers on the standby list.......
> 
> Any of the standby swappers want to bump themselves up to official swapper?



I took Mrs Hatchy off the backup list so there's only 3 on the backup list now. I vaguely remember Rotten saying a few pages back that he won't be able to make it. I didn't take him off the list though.


----------



## Nevalicious

After a mad mad weekend of drinking at the Clipsal, I decided to have an alcohol free week... Starting this morning... I lasted till about 30 mins ago when, after reading all of the posts re: swap beers gone bad, I decided to crack another of mine... Still a cracker. Hope you all enjoy it!

After this beer, no more till Saturday...


----------



## Hatchy

I also will be drinking next Saturday. I'm not willing to make any rash predictions about what will or won't happen between now & then though.


----------



## raven19

Hatchy said:


> I also will be drinking next Saturday.



I for one have never seen you drink before ever fella! :lol:


----------



## Hatchy

Not since 10 yesterday morning anyway right?


----------



## technoicon

Dropped off my beers to MOM this weekend. 

The baby has decided not to drop be for the swap day, so i wont be there. (someone else will have to smoke my hop doobie and drink the sunday pint)

Hope it's a great day guys!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Awesome Fury said:


> Dropped off my beers to MOM this weekend.
> 
> The baby has decided not to drop be for the swap day, so i wont be there. (someone else will have to smoke my hop doobie and drink the sunday pint)
> 
> Hope it's a great day guys!


Here you go mate. A few ideas to get that baby out. 

oh those beers were for the "case swap"... h34r:


----------



## Nevalicious

NigeP62 said:


> OK I am officially out of the swap part of the proceedings
> Good news is I think I know where the infection is coming from, one more fermenter for the garden.
> I'll try make up for it by bringing the remains of my Black IPA and the Mild that did well at Tanunda.
> My Stammtisch Ale will also be in a Keg and I will bring some meaty things for the barbie.
> I'll bring my Keezer and there will be room for a keg or two,* I think Nev wants one slot.*
> Only a week to go!
> 
> Nige




That would be appreciated... I'm going to have to force carb my take on an Dusseldorf Alt I kegged last week. I had a chat with the missus and she has decided to make/help me make some pastry suprise things, filled with... well, its a suprise (read: whatever is in the fridge) and homegrown chilli's bits. 

Nev


----------



## raven19

So what do I win for the label comp?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

I like mine better




Simple but effective i think.


----------



## Hatchy

Mine is better.

4


----------



## Effect

Hatchy said:


> Mine is better.
> 
> 4



mine is twice as good.

8


----------



## Hatchy

Phillip said:


> mine is twice as good.
> 
> 8



I didn't write the 8s when I "helped" you bottle did I? They may not look like 8s if I did.


----------



## Nevalicious

Hate to say it but 16?? I capped mine with black caps, so you all get the added bonus of a piece of masking tape...


----------



## Hatchy

Nevalicious said:


> Hate to say it but 16?? I capped mine with black caps, so you all get the added bonus of a piece of masking tape...



Note to self, don't put Nev's beer in the esky if there's a chance the ice will melt.

Edited to include a quote (again).


----------



## raven19

Bah! 21.


----------



## Housecat

raven19 said:


> Bah! 21.




Winner winner chicken dinner!!


----------



## rotten

Hatchy said:


> I vaguely remember Rotten saying a few pages back that he won't be able to make it. I didn't take him off the list though.



You are correct Hatchy. Taking family to see Hawks flog the Crows at AAMI. Will be right behind goals in Hawks cheersquad, look for the crazy guy with all the kids!!  

*CARN HAWKS
*


----------



## Hatchy

I reckon you were at beerbelly at some point last year wearing stacks of hawks gear with several kids weren't you?


----------



## rotten

That was me  
You must have had a hair cut then, the guy I saw that day looked like a Bum :icon_drunk:


----------



## A3k

Hey fellas,
I just noticed that ive been upgraded from the backup swappers list to the swappers list.

Unfortunately im not going to be able to swap as ill be away in NSW.

Sorry guys.

Have a good time though, and hopefully ill be available for the next one.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

a3k gone now.


----------



## Hatchy

rotten said:


> That was me
> You must have had a hair cut then, the guy I saw that day looked like a Bum :icon_drunk:



I'm still a bum, I'm just a bum with less hair now.


----------



## technoicon

mine say "AF"

this might mean awesome fury.. or aweful. lol


----------



## Hatchy

With 3 spots available on the swap list & only 1 bloke on the backup list I figure I'm safe to chill one of my longnecks & see how bad the overcarbing is in the longnecks.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

I've updated the article with my effort. A FES. It didn't quite go to plan as I was mucking around with my new urn when I brewed it and ended up with a little lower OG than anticipated. Also I primed with less sugar this time and i'm afraid it may be a little low on fizz. But I'm pretty happy with it none the less. I bottled on the 29-1-11 so it is ready to drink strait away.

Bring on swap day!!


----------



## Hatchy

I chucked my 2nd bottle of yr beer from the last swap in the fridge earlier. That will probably disappear over the next day or 2.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Will be interesting to see how it has held up. Mine are long gone. It did seem to get better with a bit of age though.


----------



## Hatchy

I can try to hang onto it until Saturday if you want. I've somehow emptied all my kegs except the one with my Stammtisch entry in it so have been "tidying up" the bottled beers but can probably save 1 bottle until Saturday.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

no mate go for it. I'm not that worried.... and I don't want to be responsible for you going thirsty. Just let me know if it was ok or crap.


----------



## AussieJosh

Another one down!,  bigholty can no longer make it.


----------



## Hatchy

Not attending, not swapping or not either?


----------



## AussieJosh

I dont think it will be either? 

This is what i got......with respect....

Thanks for the details mate, sadly I can't get to this swap as I have a wedding to go to. I'm sure it'll be a cracker if previous swaps are anything to go by, hopefully some photos get put up somewhere!
Cheers, Mark (bigholty).


Just putting it out there so we know how many swappers we have.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

I am an article editing machine. bigh is gone now too. 

does anybody know rustyc30? do they want to move to the main swap list?


----------



## raven19

mayor of mildura said:


> does anybody know rustyc30? do they want to move to the main swap list?



Yes I do! 
I shall send him a text now mate (he may be interstate for work atm), will let you know once I hear back from him.


----------



## raven19

Text I got back from Rusty advised he only has 15 longnecks and has cricket grand final this weekend, so I believe he is out.  

ps - Good luck on the cricket mate!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

No worries article edited again. 

21 swappers is a pretty good number. I reckon that's a few more than last time.


----------



## Hatchy

22 & mostly sunny for Saturday looks good.

Josh, I'm getting a list together of things to bring. I've got chair, glass, swap beer, Stammtish entry (in keg), food, home grown hops for smoking/glass hopping, esky & beer related tshirt. Have I forgotten anything?


----------



## AussieJosh

Looks like you have thought of everything Hatchy! 22c sounds good! Todays weather is kinda crappy!


----------



## jonocarroll

I should probably keg my swap beer, eh?

Don't worry - CPBF will make short work of it. Taste from the fermenter was good last time I tried it... and Irish-ish Red Ale. Not going to have time to get the labels up to my usual standard, so it might just be masking tape this time. With any luck I'll have time to whip up some pretzels in the morning, and hopefully we've got dinner sorted between the rest of us.

I haven't decided if I can stay the entire night yet, so is anyone heading Southwards from Ridgehaven (as in towards Grand Junction Road) with a spare seat some time after dinner?


----------



## legham

Hey guys,

Looking forward to the swap this weekend, even though my beers craped out an I have no beer to swap.

Any way was just wondering if anyone was bringing a Randall to this swap? Never had a beer out of a Randall before would be interested to try it out.

Cheers.

Leg


----------



## philw

sounds like it will be fun, 

shame I can not make it this time, 


always next one though


----------



## bigholty

Hi All, 
Sorry for not updating the wiki, I haven't really been keeping on top of my forum-monitoring lately (or my brewing for that matter). I've been otherwise occupied the last couple of months - it's mainly work that is interfering with my internet-browsing time actually (I suppose they ARE paying me to do work for them.....). As Josh posted previously I can't get to this swap because of a mate's wedding. It's been ages since I've caught up with you lot and I must admit I'm gettitng withdrawal symptoms - a 'hop spliff' is much better when passed around........ Anyway, I hope to get my sh!t together soon and host a brewday at my place so hopefully we'll catch up soon. Enjoy the swap!!
Mark (bigholty)


----------



## AussieJosh

Just been out in the back yard going crazy with the whipper snipper to make it look like i do some gardening every now and then!  
got a pine tree the has kinda fallen over but the roots are still in the ground, trying to work out how to get it to stand back up or maybe just get rid of it!
Also might harvest my cascade today.


----------



## np1962

Not wanting to take this :icon_offtopic: too much so I will post this only once.
I will be bringing some products up for a couple of brewers on Saturday.
If any attendees would like something brought up let me know by lunchtime Friday so I can get prepared.
Orders through the store or PM only, don't want this thread turning all business like.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## np1962

And to add some balance to my last post.




Cheers
Nige


----------



## AussieJosh

Can you bring them girls along with you to the swap Nige!?


----------



## raven19

AussieJosh said:


> Can you bring them girls along with you to the swap Nige!?



1 per swapper please.

(tidy pic that!)


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

those girls are very shiny


----------



## Effect

AussieJosh said:


> Can you bring them girls along with you to the swap Nige!?




Im pretty sure there is only one girl there mate...


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Phillip said:


> Im pretty sure there is only one girl there mate...


you lie


----------



## AussieJosh

Phillip said:


> Im pretty sure there is only one girl there mate...




At the swap or in the pic?


----------



## Effect

AussieJosh said:


> At the swap or in the pic?



In the pic.


----------



## AussieJosh

I just had a long hard look at the pic.....And my girlfriend caught me!


----------



## TonyC

Well i now need to pull out as an attendee, but still wish to swap. I will contact Josh about dropping my beers over. I have secured two tickets to the football, and only ever get to go with my son rarely, and he is at the age that he will dump me sooner than later. Hope you have a great day all.

Regards Tony


----------



## Malted

Phillip said:


> Im pretty sure there is only one girl there mate...



Yep I agree. The chesticles are all exactly the same size on every one. So therefore it has to be faked.  
Edit: had to add a smiley.


----------



## Hatchy

NigeP62 said:


> Not wanting to take this :icon_offtopic: too much so I will post this only once.
> I will be bringing some products up for a couple of brewers on Saturday.
> If any attendees would like something brought up let me know by lunchtime Friday so I can get prepared.
> Orders through the store or PM only, don't want this thread turning all business like.
> Cheers
> Nige



How dare you take a case swap thread off topic? I'm disgusted but at the same time I'm trying to think of something that I need from yr shop.



legham said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking forward to the swap this weekend, even though my beers craped out an I have no beer to swap.
> 
> Any way was just wondering if anyone was bringing a Randall to this swap? Never had a beer out of a Randall before would be interested to try it out.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Leg



Phil & I are bringing our collaboratively mash hopped beer which (assuming things go to plan) will be split from the keg & going to 2 taps, one straight & one through a randal.

I scored a stubbie of Phil's swap beer because I "helped" him bottle it (I had had a few & don't actually remember being there so I don't know how much help I was). I'm drinking it now & it's delicious. Terribly underhopped as we expect from Phil but still pretty tasty.

My swap beers are in coopers boxes but with this rain I'm off to get them in milk crates in case the boxes get wet. I really hope no Queenslanders read this & see me complaining about Adelaide rain.



TonyC said:


> Well i now need to pull out as an attendee, but still wish to swap. I will contact Josh about dropping my beers over. I have secured two tickets to the football, and only ever get to go with my son rarely, and he is at the age that he will dump me sooner than later. Hope you have a great day all.
> 
> Regards Tony



You'll do anything to get out of hanging out with us won't you?

Edit: QB, are you bringing enough punctuation for everyone or should we bring our own punctuation?


----------



## Nevalicious

Ok, so I'll be heading on over to Josh's house somewhere around 2pm. I have a friends 1st y.o. sons birthday to attend to first, leave as soon as I can, swing by mine, pick up my swap beers and the Keg of Altbier and the food, and head on over... 

I talked my bro into coming... A KnK brewer shortly after I started, he gave up after a few failed attempts/infections. I reckon, with a little coaxing we can get him into atleast BIAB, he likes my beers... He's just a little time strapped is all (demanding 2 y.o. and small business)

Anywho, I'll bring enough beer and food to cover the both of us, so all should be well. The more the merrier right?? 

My Alt wont be there till around 2, so Nige, you'll have a free tap for a bit

When is the Stammtisch judging happening???

And the swapping?? If the swapping is happening before I arrive, I'll arrange to drop my beers off to Josh's earlier...

Cheers

Nev


----------



## Effect

The swapping usually happens later on, after all the swap beers have arrived...usually two or three people do the actual swapping of the beers, me butters and crundle did a whole swap back in 09...however, now-a-days we let the most sober people there do the swapping, and we have a drink off comp to find out who they are...

I should be dropping off my swap beers as well as hatchy's and a keg or two of beer. Aussiejosh, is there room in a fridge to keep 2 kegs + randall overnight?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## drsmurto

This vintage thing is killing me. All this rain is playing havoc with my plans.

I am now out of attending swap day again as i will be working. Still swapping though.

Swap beer is with Raven, 24 longnecks so once the swap is done the rest are for the host or to chuck in the fridge and drink and whinge about a beer with bugger all hops that used a lager yeast :lol:


----------



## Effect

Oh yeah, and it is pretty much standard custom to give the host an extra bottle of swap beer for hosting the swap...so even though aussiejosh is swapping, he gets an extra case of swap beer to boot.


----------



## Hatchy

I'm happy to swap the beers over as long as we're swapping them before it gets too late.

I had another sample of my beer tonight. It didn't gush but it was a bit uncontrollable in the glass. Sorry about that fellas, I've lost my bulk priming mojo.


----------



## raven19

Confirming I will be there, but arriving later in the arvo. So hoping the formal swap wont be till 5 or 6pm ish?

Hope to be there by 4 - 5pm.


----------



## zephon

raven19 said:


> Confirming I will be there, but arriving later in the arvo. So hoping the formal swap wont be till 5 or 6pm ish?



Or 7pm ish? I'll _hopefully_ be there by then.

Beers are with QB now anyhow so no worries either way.


----------



## Nevalicious

So, how many beers do we need to bring then... At the mo


----------



## AussieJosh

Phillip said:


> The swapping usually happens later on, after all the swap beers have arrived...usually two or three people do the actual swapping of the beers, me butters and crundle did a whole swap back in 09...however, now-a-days we let the most sober people there do the swapping, and we have a drink off comp to find out who they are...
> 
> I should be dropping off my swap beers as well as hatchy's and a keg or two of beer. Aussiejosh, is there room in a fridge to keep 2 kegs + randall overnight?
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



You asked first so you get!  Was speaking to Hatchy today......will you be dropping them off on friday night? (fridge has only one tap) so you guys may need to bring a gun or somthing? Ill be happy to donate my Co2 bottle as well.....not sure how much gas is left in it?

Other people bringing kegs may also need to consider brining co2




Phillip said:


> Oh yeah, and it is pretty much standard custom to give the host an extra bottle of swap beer for hosting the swap...so even though aussiejosh is swapping, he gets an extra case of swap beer to boot.



More beer for me!!! YAY!!!


----------



## AussieJosh

Nevalicious said:


> So, how many beers do we need to bring then... At the mo




24! I will take the extras!


----------



## np1962

Space for your keg sorted Nev.
I will be bringing 3/4 keg Mild Ale, 42.25pts at Tanunda Show, 3/4 keg of Dry Stout and 3/4 keg of Stammtisch New World Ale. Full gas bottle.
Saw some growlers the other day and might get a couple and see if there is enough Black IPA left in the keg to fill them and bring along. + food to be decided.
I'll just need a power point to plug in the Keezer.
Cheers.
Nige


----------



## jonocarroll

Hatchy said:


> Edit: QB, are you bringing enough punctuation for everyone or should we bring our own punctuation?


I'm writing papers, so I need most of them, but I can probably bring at least some semi-colons, maybe - just maybe - a split infinitive, and if you're real lucky, I'll dig out my old gerunds.

I'm trying to learn a small amount of Mandarin at the moment, so be prepared for some far-left-field context-directed grammar!



simma said:


> Beers are with QB now anyhow so no worries either way.


I should be there by the aforementioned time with simma's beers (and with any luck, mine too).


----------



## Nevalicious

NigeP62 said:


> Space for your keg sorted Nev.
> I will be bringing 3/4 keg Mild Ale, 42.25pts at Tanunda Show, 3/4 keg of Dry Stout and 3/4 keg of Stammtisch New World Ale. Full gas bottle.
> Saw some growlers the other day and might get a couple and see if there is enough Black IPA left in the keg to fill them and bring along. + food to be decided.
> I'll just need a power point to plug in the Keezer.
> Cheers.
> Nige



Nige, you win on Awesomeness! 2.25 kegs FTW

Do I need QD's and the like, or just my keg?

Now I'm getting giggidy :icon_drunk:


----------



## Frank

Time has slipped away from me, but am not pulling out. I will be bottling Saturday morning and the beers will be cold and ready to drink once I arrive. All I need now is my CPBF back from Phil or swipe Smurto's on the way to bottling. 
I will run he Stam judging once I am there and entries arrive, as to be fare to entrants 2pm will be the final cut off for entries.


----------



## np1962

Nevalicious said:


> Nige, you win on Awesomeness! 2.25 kegs FTW
> 
> Do I need QD's and the like, or just my keg?
> 
> Now I'm getting giggidy :icon_drunk:


Just the keg mate.
I have three taps and a picnic tap. Three gas lines but can just move one around as needed.
Nige


----------



## raven19

Boston said:


> ...as to be fare to entrants 2pm will be the final cut off for entries.



Happy with that, can the judging wait till 4-5pm ish though? Keen to judge this one.


----------



## drsmurto

Boston said:


> Time has slipped away from me, but am not pulling out. I will be bottling Saturday morning and the beers will be cold and ready to drink once I arrive. All I need now is my CPBF back from Phil or swipe Smurto's on the way to bottling.
> I will run he Stam judging once I am there and entries arrive, as to be fare to entrants 2pm will be the final cut off for entries.



Will be working on Saturday but am happy to leave the CPBF out the back for you. If i find time i might even bottle of couple of my 100th AG, the ryedunkelweizenbock for you to take along for feedback.


----------



## jbirbeck

raven19 said:


> Happy with that, can the judging wait till 4-5pm ish though? Keen to judge this one.



I'm keen to judge this one too. happy to judge at 4/5...but cut off for the entries prob should be 2 as Boston said.

will be bringing a few bottles of brews (Rye IPA, Imperial Mild and Dark Belg Strong) as I'm short on decent kegged beer atm...and there is obviouslly a few kegs making an appearance. looking forward to it.

must be time to start plan ning for the winter swap now.


----------



## drsmurto

Drinking my swap beer now, not too bad at all.







Carbonation is good, i bottle conditioned this to get more carb that i would if i bottled from the keg. 

Head retention is good - 100% pilsner malt, not a single grain of that carapils rubbish in sight.  Nice lacing all the way to the bottom of the glass.

Hmmm, do i really want to give this away.......


----------



## AussieJosh

That looks awsome DrSmurto! Yes you do want to give it away! Pils is one of my fav drops!


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

DrSmurto said:


> Drinking my swap beer now, not too bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbonation is good, i bottle conditioned this to get more carb that i would if i bottled from the keg.
> 
> Head retention is good - 100% pilsner malt, not a single grain of that carapils rubbish in sight.  Nice lacing all the way to the bottom of the glass.
> 
> Hmmm, do i really want to give this away.......


Is this a wind up Dr S? that looks like you've cracked a vb and poured it into a fancy glass  

... looking forward to that one


----------



## JestersDarts

DrSmurto said:


> Drinking my swap beer now, not too bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbonation is good, i bottle conditioned this to get more carb that i would if i bottled from the keg.
> 
> Head retention is good - 100% pilsner malt, not a single grain of that carapils rubbish in sight.  Nice lacing all the way to the bottom of the glass.
> 
> Hmmm, do i really want to give this away.......



Sorry to point this out but your dart board is slightly crooked.


----------



## drsmurto

mayor of mildura said:


> Is this a wind up Dr S? that looks like you've cracked a vb and poured it into a fancy glass
> 
> ... looking forward to that one



Close. 

Hatchys favourite beer - Coopers Clear. I just waved a hop pellet over the bottle when re-capping them. Completely different beer now!


----------



## Nevalicious

Hatchy says, "Put some ******* hops in your beer!"

Hahahaha, gold!


----------



## Hatchy

Was that a whole pellet or a half pellet? A whole pellet waved over a coopers clear would throw it completely out of balance.


----------



## raven19

Tis a nice pilsner, I have been fortunate enough to sample some already, the good Doctor has a perfect remedy for this dodgy weather, take one longneck of his Bo Pils, pour into glass, drink. Then repeat as required.

Good carbonation and clarity, some grassiness in the hopping late in the pallette, but not to the detriment of the brew.


----------



## Effect

DrSmurto said:


> Drinking my swap beer now, not too bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carbonation is good, i bottle conditioned this to get more carb that i would if i bottled from the keg.
> 
> Head retention is good - 100% pilsner malt, not a single grain of that carapils rubbish in sight.  Nice lacing all the way to the bottom of the glass.
> 
> Hmmm, do i really want to give this away.......



Had a long neck of this one a week or so ago...you guys are in for a treat!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

1 more sleep.


----------



## Hatchy

I think it might be 2 sleeps for me. I stayed up to watch the cricket last night & had an hours sleep between the cricket & work. I feel terrible but I reckon a nap might fix things for me. I have to brew tonight too. I've somehow ended up that low on beer that I just had to buy a slab of coopers clear pale ale. I'm sure another 12 longnecks will come in handy at some point.


----------



## TonyC

QUOTE (TonyC @ Mar 23 2011, 04:09 PM) 

Well i now need to pull out as an attendee, but still wish to swap. I will contact Josh about dropping my beers over. I have secured two tickets to the football, and only ever get to go with my son rarely, and he is at the age that he will dump me sooner than later. Hope you have a great day all.

Regards Tony

You'll do anything to get out of hanging out with us won't you?

WTF?


----------



## Frank

@Raven. Happy to wait a bit longer to judge, don't want it too late after many tastings, give me text when you know what time you will get in. 
@Smurto. Got my CPBF back from Phil today, so all is good. Let me know if you have any tasters for me to take along. 
See you all in 14 hours.


----------



## raven19

Should be able to get there a bit earlier now - planning an early arvo arrival now


----------



## Effect

TonyC said:


> QUOTE (TonyC @ Mar 23 2011, 04:09 PM)
> 
> Well i now need to pull out as an attendee, but still wish to swap. I will contact Josh about dropping my beers over. I have secured two tickets to the football, and only ever get to go with my son rarely, and he is at the age that he will dump me sooner than later. Hope you have a great day all.
> 
> Regards Tony
> 
> You'll do anything to get out of hanging out with us won't you?
> 
> WTF?



Was in jest mate. The last swap at hatchy's fell on a day that you already had plans and I think that is what he was referring to.


----------



## jonocarroll

I can now add my CPBF to my list of inanimate objects with a reluctance to behave this week. Grumble. I got 20 bottles - which I think is *just* enough - would have been 22 if not for an abundance of overflows. Also, some of the bottles are a little underfilled now - I shall bring a keg in the port-a-keg as consolation. The beer didn't quite turn out as planned, but it's good. I dub it a 'Not-so-Irish Not-so-Red' and it's capped with red caps... I'll write QB on there tomorrow just in case someone else is using this most sophisticated identification method.

With any luck I'll be bringing pretzels too, but that's dependent on me getting my arse into gear in the morning.

Do we have sufficient edibles to get us through the night?


Cheers!!!


----------



## JestersDarts

The cars packed - and I'm on my way! See you all this afternoon!


----------



## np1962

This swap is haunted!
Either that or I have been cursed. Blew the radiator in the ute last night now I have to work out how to fit the Keezer into the daughters Lantra :blink: 
Two infected beers now this!
I'll get there though, around 1-1.30. probably.
I NEED A DRINK :beerbang: 
Off to take measurements, why didn't she get a car with a towbar? :unsure: 
Cheers 
Nige


----------



## Goofinder

Alright, my stammtisch beer went into the keg about half an hour ago. I'll give the Ross method a crack in a while and see if I can get it carbed up and ready to drink. Should be there a bit after 12ish I reckon.


----------



## Frank

I am about to start bottling. Will be there by 1 all going well.


----------



## Nevalicious

Boston said:


> I am about to start bottling. Will be there by 1 all going well.



Cutting it fine... Love it!


----------



## np1962

Three beers in, had to check the kegs :icon_drunk: I needed the relaxant!
Back onto the water now until I leave.
Should arrive before 1.00.
Nige


----------



## drsmurto

Have fun lads, am sending Boston along with a bottle each of my oaked RIS and my 100th AG, a rye dunkel weizenbock.


----------



## raven19

Dr S well done fella - looking forward to those.

I am leaving shortly lads (ute is packed now), should be there by 2.30pm.


----------



## jonocarroll

Aiming for 3:30ish. If there's any of DrS' left when I get there I'll be excited.

Damn pretzels stuck to the tray. Look okay though. I have some dead animals to go with them - there's a crematorium, right? See you all soon.


----------



## Housecat

Thanks heaps for a good arvo guys. More specifically, Josh, thanks for having me in your home. Had a great time putting faces to names and trying out some good HB's. I look forward to the next one where I'll try to get a swap brew happening too 

HC :beer:


----------



## Goofinder

DrSmurto said:


> Have fun lads, am sending Boston along with a bottle each of my oaked RIS and my 100th AG, a rye dunkel weizenbock.


Wish I'd seen this before I went, would have made sure I got some of those.

Thanks to Josh for hosting, was a good afternoon. Pity I couldn't hang around but oh well. Looking forward to getting stuck into the case swap beers.


----------



## raven19

Goofinder said:


> Wish I'd seen this before I went, would have made sure I got some of those.
> 
> Thanks to Josh for hosting, was a good afternoon. Pity I couldn't hang around but oh well. Looking forward to getting stuck into the case swap beers.



+1 thanks Josh for your excellent hospitality!

Hatchy was swaying when I left, but he still had a good 6 hours more drinking to go at least. :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19

So here is the current list from the case swap, keen to know which other beers are ready to sample chaps?

---

1. QuantumBrewer - Not-so-Irish Not-so-Red; red caps with 'QB'
2. peas_and_corn - Brown Ale
3. 
4. Hatchy - New world pale ale
5. Gunna 
6. MaltyHops
7. 
8. Phillip
9. Goofinder - Brown Porter, bottled 2011-03-07
10. DrSmurto - Bo Pils, bottled and ready to drink 
11. Mayor Of Mildura - Stout - Bottled 29-1-11 ready to drink - pour from a great height (low carb)
12. TonyC
13. Kieren - IPA - 8.3% 105 IBU's - ready to drink 9/4/11
14. 
15. AussieJosh
16. Nevalicious - South Pacific IPA - Bottled towards the end of Feb 11', RTD 
17. Awesome Fury 
18.KHB 
19. JestersDarts
20. simma
21. Raven19 - Robust Porter2 bottled 15.03.11 6% abv 
22. Rooting Kings 
23. Amin. 
24. 
25. Boston


----------



## np1962

Hatchy dead to the world at 8.30pm :icon_drunk:


----------



## technoicon

I'm stuck in an Ipad.. i can say, they are really crap.. cant even get a beer from in here.. LOL


my beer was bottled on the 10th.. i'd say it's ready to drink... 

Hope the day was awesome.. should get to the next one, looking forward to it!!

Cheers,
AF


----------



## raven19

Awesome Fury said:


> I'm stuck in an Ipad..



Mate, the Mayor has some gold photos with plenty of rope and Denton just for you!

Look forward to catching you at the next one fella.


----------



## TonyC

Mine was bottled on Australia day, and is good to go. Hope you all had a good day.

Regards Tony


----------



## Hatchy

We should do this more often.


----------



## JestersDarts

Did we win Earth Hour?


----------



## peas_and_corn

We didn't turn the lights off enough times.


----------



## np1962

Hatchy said:


> We should do this more often.


What? Sleep from 7.00pm until midnight. With people throwing darts at your ass? :icon_drunk:


----------



## Amin

23 is ready to drink


----------



## np1962

Really good night, top beers and brewers.
Thanks to Josh and Natalie for having us all in their home.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## jonocarroll

Thanks to Josh & Nat - well done on a great night... credit for the party/rave lighting to Nev h34r: 

Hatchy - I logged in to start the winter thread and find you've risen from what can only be described as a nuclear-fallout-resistant slumber. The photos will explain a lot more. We were going to cover you from head-to-toe in apostrophes, but thought you'd enjoy a few exclamation marks thrown at you instead :unsure: 

Cheers to all the swappers - I'm looking forward to all these beers! Mine should be ready to drink now, but since it was bottled Friday (CPBF) it probably wouldn't hurt to give it a week or two to mature.

All the best for the winter swap - I'll be a first-time-dad around that time, so I'm sure my plate will be full. I'll try to send a case along anyway.


----------



## Nevalicious

Outstanding night. Sensory overload. My taste buds were fcuked in the first hour from all the hoppy goodness. 

Jayse's DIPA was unbelievable. Congrats also to Keiren. Your Sandwich entry was really really nice  

Thanks Josh and Nat for letting us come into your home and throw darts at Hatchy's arse party on. Was also good to faces to names of all the ppls.

All I have left to add is, "anti-hangover" Lynx is a sham...! Its not helping one little bit <_< 

Nev


----------



## JestersDarts

Those ceepers gave me a hellava headache thismorning.


----------



## Frank

Thanks Josh, great night. Hatchy, you are a solid sleeper. Some good photos that will go up later once the puter is on. 
@DrS I have your stash, I think I am driving through on Tuesday. 
Tom, thanks for the taxi ride home, I am you one. 
I have got over my hangover, now on my second bottle of wine.


----------



## AussieJosh

Id like to thank you all for all being such great people and making awsome beer for me to drink! 
Hatchy you are a MACHINE! Sorry i could not say hello this morning....i had my head stuck in the toilet, i think i drank to much! One of the worst hangovers i ever had!
My swap beer is ready to drink, but another week or so would not hurt.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MaltyHops

Firstly, I would like to thank our gracious hosts Josh and Natalie again for
providing the venue and great hospitality for another great case swap - I
hope you have enjoyed the get together as much as everyone else have
and the second part to be enjoyed at your leisure.

I cracked open one of my swap beer (#6 Belgian Blonde) yesterday before
the swap and I think it's carbed up enough to drink now - it seemed alright
to me.

I've also added myself to the swap list for the winter swap _*HERE*_ (thinking it
should have been titled "S.A. 2011 Winter Swap Better Not Fall Asleep Again"
- what do you think Hatchy?)

I'll add some notes about a side swap again in case the number of interested
swappers does get more than what the main list can cover.

I look forward to people's taste notes on the swapped beers and I'm thinking
of collating people's notes once they've been posted on this (or a separate
tasting thread?) in the article.

T.


----------



## zephon

Sorry I didn't get there on the day guys... touring the Barossa with the intention of using the spittoons didn't go as well as expected.

Don't believe anything QB may have told you about wusiness or manliness  

At least my beer got there. It's number 20 and it could probably do with another week in the bottle at room temp. I cracked one today that I put in the fridge on Wednesday and it's not quite fully carbed yet.

Looking forward to getting stuck into my swap beers.


----------



## raven19

AussieJosh said:


> i had my head stuck in the toilet...



The gracious host can get away with anything!

Man those piccies are great. I think I left WAY too early.


----------



## ben_sa

Can we organise the winter meet asap so I can book some time off...

Or how about a mid-autumn meet > 

Absolutely spewing I couldnt make this one


----------



## Hatchy

The winter swap article is here.

I feel terrible but at least it looks like Josh's gnome & dart board had a good night. I'll be having a proper sleep the night before the next swap.


----------



## jonocarroll

simma said:


> At least my beer got there. It's number 20 ...


Huh? I thought those were for me to drink :chug: 

You can come pick up your swap-batch sometime - bring crates. Oh, and anyone else that thinks a single cardboard box is a good idea for a case of longnecks... it isn't.

Hatchy - those are the early photos... wait 'till you realise that your eyebrows are just drawn on.


----------



## raven19

QuantumBrewer said:


> ...Oh, and anyone else that thinks a single cardboard box is a good idea for a case of longnecks... it isn't.



RK gold there I think. Probably a good thing a few brewers pulled out, so it was only 20 ish bottle to lift...


----------



## ben_sa

Awesome Hatchy, Cheers!!!


----------



## legham

Thanks Assie Josh for hosting.

Had a great night met some even better people!

Cheers.


----------



## Kieren

Big cheers to Josh and Natalie for hosting. Was a great day/night.

Had some great beers and met some great people. Looking forward to next one.

Awesome 2IPA from jayse, too.


----------



## AussieJosh

2, 1kg bags of un cracked grain left at mine.....I have put them aside for the owner to come and collect whenever they can.


----------



## raven19

AussieJosh said:


> 2, 1kg bags of un cracked grain left at mine.....I have put them aside for the owner to come and collect whenever they can.



Bairds (i think) Caramalt for one lucky brewer. Consider them a gift mate! I have a stack of it atm.


----------



## AussieJosh

Thank you very much Sir.


----------



## jbirbeck

raven19 said:


> RK gold there I think. Probably a good thing a few brewers pulled out, so it was only 20 ish bottle to lift...



25 bottles in a single cardboard box that had been left the the weather...I think I would have fallen before the box gave out. I need some milk crates for these swaps.

Top day guys, top beer and top company. cheers to the hosts.

Now is there a tasting thread up yet with the list of beers on offer? Mine is a Brown ale with homegrown PoR, Flinders and Victoria.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

Cheers for hosting josh and mrs josh. Sorry for putting blood on your driveway. 

Because Awesome Fury couldn't make it I thought that I would take a picture of him along so that he could be there in spirit. Here are some photos.




AF helping with the swapping



Andrew Denton showing AF his rope



I didn't think that kierens beer was hoppy enough sp i glass hopped this one for ya mate.



Getting down with hatchy



group shot


----------



## technoicon

hahaha. looked like fun guys, definately in next time!

awesome effort Hatchy!!

see you guys next swap!


----------



## Effect

Thanks Josh and Natalie for your hospitality!

Look forward to the next one.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## technoicon

is there a tasting thread?


----------



## Hatchy

Start one if you want. I'm pretty sure there isn't one yet.


----------



## MaltyHops

Hatchy said:


> Start one if you want. I'm pretty sure there isn't one yet.


I just did - it's here: _T.a.s.t.e. 2011 Close-enough-to-get-to-adelaide Autumn Case Swap Threa_


----------



## JestersDarts

mayor of mildura said:


> View attachment 44956
> 
> group shot



bloody dart board is at the wrong height again


----------



## Effect

mine is ready to drink - number 8. It is quite carbonated - it won't jump out of the bottle, but will jump out of the glass if you pour it very vigorously.


----------



## Hatchy

Mine also needs to be poured carefully. 

Phil & I had a chat yesterday about bottle conditioning & have decided that we're both going to be doing more of it until we get it right. I've got a suspicion that kegging has meant that we haven't paid enough attention to making sure our beer is finished before bottling.


----------



## gunna

Sounds like all attendees (and the gnome) had a good time  
And in case you missed my last post here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=752613
All ready to drink
Cheers


----------



## fifey

How often do these things happen? I should be up in Adelaide soon for uni, I'm applying for mid-year entry. It'd be great if there was a Spring/ Summer event.


----------



## zephon

Fifey said:


> How often do these things happen? I should be up in Adelaide soon for uni, I'm applying for mid-year entry. It'd be great if there was a Spring/ Summer event.



Currently they are happening about once a quarter (planning for winter has already started here). I'd say there's a good chance of a spring/summer swap. In the past there has always been one around Christmas time.


----------



## raven19

Yes indeed, generally we have one every 6 months, however with the number of new brewers in SA keen to brew, we are looking at averaging one every 3 months.

Fifey, are you on the BA forum yet? There is a linky in my sig. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nevalicious

Definitely get on the Brew Adelaide forums Fifey... 

Winter swap is in the midst of planning and there is a few spots left mate. Spring/Summer is still a bit away, but I have put an early hand up to host the spring or summer swap. North-East Suburbs again??


----------



## fifey

I reckon I'll get on them once I'm close to getting up there. Applying for uni next week, if the job hunting continues as well as it has been I'll only be up there at the start of Uni at the end of July. :angry:


----------



## fifey

Might also make some VTAC applications. I don't know. Ballarat's got some good brewing related undergraduate modules that are quite tempting.


----------



## Effect

Fifey said:


> Might also make some VTAC applications. I don't know. Ballarat's got some good brewing related undergraduate modules that are quite tempting.




Those brewing courses look great - until I remembered that Ballarat is in Victoria - _shudder_.

Move to Adelaide (west side) and study externally. Only way to really do those courses in Victora...


----------

